# Hitman Ex: Gods of the Arena



## Serp (Nov 4, 2012)

Gods of the Arena
Glory on the sands is the highest honour a man can attain.


---------











Skyfall Headquarters 
London, England
December 2006~

"M the three together were a force that all of Skyfall almost perished against. If it were not for Chronos, and an enemies enemy is my friend, not only would they have used their combined might to cleanse Skyfall forever they would along with the world be secretly manipulated by Chronos." Said one of the men sitting, there were 16 seats all together in the meeting, the 16 members of the secret underworld enforcement group known as Skyfall. The number of filled seats varied over time.

M cleared her throat. "This is true, but now they have gone their separate ways, with powers so dark it clouds your eyes and all you see are daggers and bared fangs behind smiles. But as we must all acknowledge no matter how large the threat, one along cannot defeat us, the combined might of Skyfall. But should they gather allies, men to stand with them it would be disastrous."

Another man then rose his hand. "M I have bad news, that Black Hole has gone and purchase land deep in the Nevada desert. An old military base, word in the wind is that even now Beach, Mist and Desert flame users are hiding it from view or discovery, meaning when its finished even if we know where it is, we may never find it."

M sat silently for a moment. "And the purpose of why she may want this place, one can only assume. She is Ex-Skyfall, she knows how to train a man to the highest of his potential and ever since we sent her to face Chronos and _it _happened, she had to leave Skyfall and she was never the same, soon as as evil as Chronos himself. She must be using that base somehow to train people to fight for her. God help us all."

Another one of the double Os nodded his head and then rose to speak. 
"Luckily us in Skyfall are chosen because even before all of this, we had seen the world and seen how rotten it is to its cores, thats what makes us so deadly. If she were to even find half as many souls as saturated in the truth of this world, she would be a force to be reckoned. But as I said before, people like us are rarely made, and even so it is hard to force such steel to be strong without a fire hot enough to hurt as much as it may heal. She will never find those of the right caliber to be of any danger, any man in the world like that we would have seen before."

M then looked at another piece of the file infront of her. 
"What if she wasn't looking for men or women. You said it would be hard, but what if people like us were made to grow up faster than one should, face manhood and all its shit before the first hair upon our face. What if the ancient tradition were to comeback."

"What are you talking about M?" Q the quartermaster said confused.

M raise a piece of paper with a concept design for the remodeling of the base. The front of the building read only one word, the word for the ancient greek tradition of raising boys to be men through harsh and rough training and life experience... Agoge.

-----









​Sparta
Ancient Greece
650 B.C

Today was the day, Patrilokos was to be taken from his mother and flung into a world of violence. Spartan's at the age of 7 were taken to the Agoge, the upbringing. They were raised to be the greatest warriors of the ancient world. Training and tools needed to become a man were what were pounding into these children. Tested and forced to match their skills against their peers, brings out their baser instincts, natural selection given a headstart. Patrilokos but only a child had to shed his last tear, he was to start his journey to manhood.

638 B.C
He was now a man, 19 in age but years of battle etched into his mind. Patrilokos has left his mother a scared boy of 7, twelve years later he has returned a man, he has seen the truth of the world, seen friends die and had to kill to survive. He was steel forged in such a flame it could easily have burnt him up. Now he must make his journey to become a God of the Arena.


------
Agoge Facility
Nevada, USA
November 2012

It was November 5th, Maria was busy she was talking to some of her boys. The Agoge some say once upon a time was a proper facility, with guards and rules and whatnot, but that was a far cry from what it is now. 
Sure there were staff, staff with sub-machine guns that made sure we didn't kill each other, that made sure the air dropped food was divided equal enough, other than that they stayed will out of our way, guns could only protect them so far. Agoge was so corrupt, so bad an example of prison, drugs and illegal activities were easier to find inside than out. With the postmen and some of the guards being paid off by kids, messages and things from the outside were easy to get to, the only thing was the guards upheld the duty of not letting them leave. 

But apart from that, the kids ran wild. But from the moment Agoge opened, with the type of people they brought in, some were the big names and some were the support types. All were thrown in the same boiling pot, over the years different leaders have emerged. But for now Maria was one of the big bosses, Maria didn't take shit from nobody. Like the other crime bosses, she had he hands in most of the everyday workings of Agoge. 

Talk trade with the weed boys, monitor the weapons in and out, manage bets, all the traditional stuff. It didn't help that Maria's ex, ex something that damn Carmello was now her Rival. Everything his did pissed her off, he was oil and she was water they couldn't mix just roll around one on top of the other, in more ways than one, destined to repeat the cycle forever. 

Maria fingered the shark tooth necklace around her neck. Vincent was talking to her, he was her main liaison for talk about the weed business. One of the guys loyal to Mello was a grower, Jonny, kid was raised in a forest up in Scotland, he could grow money given the chance so he knew how to grow plants, and Sludgee one little wannabe rapper from the so called ghetto's of london was a footman, able to pass the dope around and generally got on with everyone. But the two of them, dispite their talents with the herb had no vision, thats were Vincent came in. Vincent knows the recipes, the cross breeds for the hybrids, he knows how to make the weed, the good weed, so Mello needs him. For his services, he is paid in weed, enough for All of Marias guys to smoke if needs be, and if needed make a little extra cash, but not enough to ruin their business it was a good deal.  Vincent was her right hand and her friend, both living in a world so dominatd by american culture yet both non hailing from the mainland, he was in charge of the money and anything else he could.

It had been almost a week since _his _birthday and she wonder what she should do, he had sent her a present on her birthday but they had been talking then, but now things were different. 

The Agoge is primarily split into 4 parts. Maria's territory included the Northern dorms and the swimming pool, Mello's was in the western dorms and he had the fields, which included the running track, and the greenhouse. The Gym and the southern dorms were controled by another faction, and the main yard and eastern dorms were for those unaffiliated. It was an easy life in there, but at times it was harder, better have a devil in your corner than be lacking. If she sent someone over to Mello to give him a present at this moment, it could be taken the wrong way and her messenger hurt, Vincent could go, but she wouldn't him to face Mello alone. She had to go herself. Today was bonfire night anyways, there was bound to be explosions no matter what happened. 

"Vincent, we need to pay someone a visit."
Vincent sighed. 
"Ok, lets go."

-------
Puerto-Rico
2004
Aquis Volantis was walking home from a hard days fishing. On his hand the magic ring passed down from his family. A ring that allowed him to control the water the main reason he could fish so well, but controling the magic was a trick in itself, but after years of training he mastered the control of the sea. He had been a bandit once, and many people were after him, this has got him out of trouble more than once. 

As he was walking back from the ship yard a group of men appeared out of the alleyway and stopped before him.
"Aquis Volantis?"

He stood his ground, there was 3 of them, he might have to fight and he would if they caused trouble. 
"Yes, what of it?"

"We have come to help you, if you come to help us?"

"What do you mean?"

"A powerful woman, once an ally of ours has gone rogue and is looking for people with your particular talents, as well as a certain megalomaniac that is determined to stamp out any competition."

"I don't understand." Aquis replied.

"Platina has gone rogue, we need you back" Aquis' hand tightened.

"She knows where you are, you are strong, rough around the edges but strong. And think if your child has inherited your talents. Come back with us and she will not seek your family."

"If I do go with you, can I say goodbye, can I tell them why?"

"No, I am sorry, they can never know, you cannot return, you cannot check on them, all for their safety, you are dead to them, you will have to become nothing, and nothing once again, a dream, a memory, a double 0."

They said opening a box and Aquis saw something he had not seen in years. 
"I can't leave them, but I can't allow my past, my choices and myself be the reason for their pain. I shall come with you."

"I will say this one thing, if and when your child comes of age, if they find you, you have kept your deal and it would be their choice to stick around, but until then, you will fight for us to protect not only your loved ones, but the loved ones of many. Welcome 001."

------
Agoge Facility
Nevada USA
5th of November 2012

"M, its 7S here, after five years of trying and killing enough henchmen to fill a small country, I've gotten through the defences and illusions. The children can't be further from the gates as I am right now. Tonight there are gonna be fireworks."

"Be careful Craig, if the boss comes out you will be bloody well out of your depth."

"Don't worry, I'll be carefull. I always am."

"I wouldn't call luck and an over dependance on your waterfall flame careful."

"To each their own, but tonight I shall be inside that fortress."

"Till the Skyfalls, Astrial."

"Till the Skyfalls, M." And with that Astrial Craig rose his gun, focused the pressure attribute of his waterfall flame and turned the corner releasing bullets of pure force into his enemies.

​


----------



## Serp (Nov 5, 2012)

Ancient Greece
636 B.C

Patrilokos now a man of 21 was about to start the rest of his life. Pat had being serving in the Spartan army now for 2 years, today him and two of his friends were to make haste through the mountains to deliver a message of the coming Persians to the other greek city states. 

The three Spartan's made haste on horses and left, while on the road their horses struck with arrows, one of his friends instantly killed as the horse died beneath him and crushed him in the fall. The other like Pat managed to dismount unharmed. 

Men came out of the shadows, about a dozen of them, Greek men, bandits or slavers. They say spartan men were the best of any, but 2 against 12 was steep odds. The fighting raged on, as it raged only one of the bandits stayed back, never fighting, just watching. Eventually Chelios, Pats friend jumped at the man that never fought, and a wave of red fire scorced him down, the man was a son of Zeus. Pat had never seen one, only heard legends or men, men descended from the gods. But this was marvelous, this man had killed another with only a breath of magic fire, it was to be awed. 

In his amazement, Pat had lowered his guard and was quickly beaten into submission, he was starved and hauled around for the next few weeks. Eventually after hard marching, they had reached the Persian camp. Patrilokos was to be sold to Xerxes as a fighting slave, spartan's made the best shows they said. Betrayed and sold into slavery by his own people to their very enemies. 

Pat was now a fighting slave, he would have to survive in this harsh newer world of violence, where the only rule was to survive. To stay alive, he would have to become a God of the arena.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 5, 2012)

Agoge Facility
Nevada, USA
November 2012

"Heeeey, time to wake up!! "his voice resounded throughout the dark room he just opened the door of. His hand went up to the light switch and turned the lights on. What was revealed was nothing but a luxurious room, a place fit to be a luxury suite in one of the best hotels...only thing lacking was a computer and a television but that may be fixed later. The blond young man walked over to the bed in front of him; there lying on it, a white-haired man who seemed to be deeply asleep.  

"You sure are a lazy bastard aren?t you? Wake up, Luke! "the aforementioned slowly opened his eyelids and with sluggishness sat on the bed. The seventeen years old teenager stared into the space for a few moments before turning his red orbs towards the annoying rat who dared to disturb his sleep."...." What he saw was a tall man, almost a stall as himself, wearing brown trousers and a white shirt; green eyes and blond, spiky hair were his more outstanding feature...without counting the fact that he was practically the gigolo of the place.

" The weapons you were waiting for are here, weren?t you gonna make business with those? "the blond man asked."Was that the only reason you entered my place without permission and interrupted my nap? Take care of it by yourself, Raviel. I?m not interested right now. "despite the annoyed tone of voice used in his speech, his lack of interest was real. Luke Mephist razer was a man who didn?t care about status, hierarchy or who may be around him; only thing he cared about was his precious sleeping time.

" To think you would let a random temporary ally to handle your business. You?re still naive Sir. Razer. Same goes for your territory, if you had some motivation I?m sure this whole area for 'unnafiliated' people would be already yours but you just are staying still worrying about nothing.  "Raviel, or what his real name was - Rafael de Luca - said with a mischievous grin in his mouth. The heir to the position of boss of the razer family didn?t even flinch at the comment; certainly Rafael was a tricky man but so far he was the one who has been around him for a while since he arrived to the Agoge."I?m not interested in that, as long as any of the other three factions doesn?t mess with me, I don?t want to be involved with them for the time being."

" Heheheh. I understand. I?m going now then. "

"Tsk. annoying bastard."were his words before lying on his bed once again.


----------



## dark0 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Neo: Agoge's South - 6PM*

"Hahahaha" Sitting on the floor the cage to Neo's grey quagmire closes and an erie clang that seals fates rang out behind him and fills the halls. The treacherous sunset pouring hope from the sky that you could only steal a glimpse of through the skylights would forsake him to a vicious cycle of crime. He would grow in a sour-patch of scrubs and thorns into a man not rehabilitated but polluted, hopefully wearing the pants big enough to fit powerful people into his pocket unlike this time. 

Neo's voice was light and loud accepting reality with humor as if it were a game. That bastard won't keep me in a hole like this, next election I'll have his head and the Next guy will be mine.. Hehe. Well judging by the dryness of the air, the absence of clouds, pollen content, and the angle of the sun. I have no fucking Idea where I am. He spoke to himself as if he were formulating something for other people to think was 'funny' and give him validation. He could only amuse himself with the folly of sureness when he knew no sense of control, nothing beyond belief in his own greatness comforted him. However he did enjoy the feeling of being uncomfortable like something was in his way lining up to be surmounted and annihilated. He had to start swearing regularly again in the slammer, keeping his instinctive responses kid-friendly wouldn't do him any favors here. Thinking too much and pondering possibilities his head was hot. Now was a better time than ever.

He crossed his legs opposite of the applesauce style like a stereotype would. His extremely self-amusing mind flashed a grin across his face as it usually does in celebration of his own greatness. Then with his back habitually arched back in proper posture his gazed zoomed into the wall where a cone shape had been indented, an interesting mark but it mattered not, nothing in this world did. The fire in his head came to live in his own mind, but in complete control of Neo's own reality the fire condenses from the parameter of his skull to his brain. He shrunk the flame even further and with the heat in his head were pushed out the front of his head and rested on top of the diamond created by his eyes and nose. He vanquished the heat from reality by turning it black and white as he took a deep breath and blew the silly hotness that didn't even matter out of his body to leave only a cool calm blade of focus.

Vanquished in the sands of time, Neo's thoughts were replaced as if they were never there by a calming zoom into reality. Neo's eyes are glued to the hole, with nothing to please, amuse or stimulate him he embraces his exothermic side drawing energy from within just enjoying being alive, himself, excellence, free, without bondage to fear, pleasure, external stimulation, instant gratification, peace of mind, a static human identity, or the ego of defending it. Neo experiences the random sensations on his body as it exists around the Air, the life-blood he draws into his nose from the world and further deep into his lungs as his stomach bulges out from his diaphragm.  within with nothing to amuse him can't be taken away He slowly ascended to presence in the moment, a keen focus that decided subconsciously without bogging down the incredible processing power of his brain. The things around him didn't matter there was no thinking just focus. How high was the ceiling, how long would he have to spend in here, what of his criminal record. These thoughts were gone a replaced by the ultimate state of action and doing. 

After 4 minutes of ignoring the world his bubble would be pierced as the kid on the top bunk descended his gaze down from a book to investigate._You're fresh meat._He said to himself, and in rebuke the grin of a killer fired in an instant across his face as it was replaced by an inviting and dangerously dominating 'happy go lucky' smile that followed Neo's gaze to greet the stranger with a slight jerk up of the head and a slight raise of the cheek. It was his first impression so he had to come from a place of power but his reality was a party that he wanted hatred to be left out of until he was learned in the new environment, then he could experiment which was something his new chill-looking roomy didn't seem like he would take pleasure in.

"Neo" A straight to the point greeting that was direct and alpha male that conveyed power just how he liked it. What are you in for? The Black kid's eyes slightly narrowed and pitched his book to an end-table with the flick of his fingers. He was a Philosophical man judging the book by it's cover (the one he threw that is), He was admirable his deep voice struck strong and slow. They have Ideas.. Never the less. No one knows. This struck a serious note in Neo, he replied with a sly challenging grin and bared his fangs Mysterious.

Intrigued in the way he responded to threats a tired goofy grin crept up his right cheek realizing he was no threat to those who don't get in his way. "Don't worry, we're living well in this joint" He laid back before his words were done to signal the end of the conversation. Lance knew that the guy was feeling that lance came off from the soul he puts into his interactions that lance came off as a Killer, his Training had paid off!  came off as a Killer. Night as Lance frog squatted and rocketed onto the bottom bunk and had his momentum bounce up as he spun into his comfort position. His fingers locked over his head as the routine nightly vision of two vivid hoes enjoying his arms through the gap between their necks and the pillows. Nuzzling their faces on the side of his, their chests pressed onto his, and his legs in-between theirs their knees touching under and in-between his legs to prop up his knees (which is a better way to sleep than knees laying flat). His future-sight was disturbed by his hastiness to meet them in a dream, he rolled up the bed-sheet and laid it under his legs preferring to sleep without a cover. He had to start his routine over but one day he will manifest his reality.


----------



## Serp (Nov 6, 2012)

Persia 
235 B.C

Pat was now a star he had released his power and now was a son of Poseidon. Along with his rise in funds and lifestyle, his battles became harder and harder.

Today he had to fight a group of 3 people, Xerxes had planned for Pat to fight three of the strongest fighter in the land, each blessed with a power of the gods. Mellia a woman with power over the earth, Naria a man from the north with powers over the water, and Seth a man with powers of Zeus. 

It was an all against all battle, 4 against 4 and the winner would be gifted with limitless wealth and freedom.

And the battle was on, in an instant the battlefield was filled with strikes of water and crumbling earth and raging flames. 

Mellia whipped up a wave of sand, the sand taking over the field. Pat was losing his sight, Mellia was taking over the game. The sand was scorching his skin, burning his flesh. As the dust touched his raw flesh, he could feel through it, he screamed out and thrust his hand forward towards his mental target. 

The dust died down, and Mellia stood standing faltering, with a rock jutting out of the ground impaling her.  The crowd stood silent, Patrilokos as well as being a child of Poseidon, happened to be a Child of Hades, power over earth.

Pat now was to face Varia and and Seth. With two aspects of godly power, the battle was to be over quickly. Varia was killed next, dispite his power over water, Seth burnt him up leaving him on the floor a charred corpse. 

Seth had the pure orange flame that Pat had fought before, but this was different he was strong than the last. Pat had to fight fire with fire. Seth raised a giant wall of flame and pushed it towards Patrilokos, his water blasts were steaming up and falling short before all this flame.

Like before he realised he had to follow up like before, he was a Spartan, never give up never surrender, they trained like they would dine in hell, and so he would.

Pat jumped into the flames, his skin already raw burned with a raw passion, he would not die here, he could not die. The flames wrapped around him, and grew larger, but soon he could no longer feel the pain, the fire was bowing to his will, his dying will. How! The only answer, Patrilokos was a child of the big three, a vessel for all the godly powers. He turned to Seth and with a hand wave Seth was crushed by a wave or earth, fire and water. 

With that Pat fell to the ground, tired and worn out, but in his fading thought. He realised his life was about to change once more.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 6, 2012)

Cristian Santiago/ Ian
Agoge Facility
Nevada, United States of America
8:46 PM
November 2012​
Hand cuff held his hands roughly behind his back, small grunts were herd emanating from his mouth as he was being ushered towards the doors that led towards the Agoge, one of the worlds most dangerous places that causes children to train and become hardened fighters. He, being of age, strangely was accepted within Agoge grounds... It's goes to show how well the old man knew how to works things... The brilliant haired child continued his pace, escorted by two well dressed men, suits both of black, a fedora on their heads, the brusque winds restricted him movements ever so slightly. The steep mountain that led them towards the door was enough to fatigue the poor child that was led to misfortune. 

"-We're here..." 

Said one of the men that escorted the youth through the mountain trail, turning his gaze over his shoulder. His sight is place on the shivering child frustrated mien. The corner of his lip rose, exposing his teeth, a disgusted stare crossed his facial. He turned and pulled a knife from within his jacket, the gleam of its blade, menacing yet radiant, crossed the youth sight, slight hesitation brew as he knew that he would meet death eventually, but he would not believe it would come at the hands of his own Family. Indeed, the old man told his he would not kill him. He trusted the words of the old man, but that did not exclude the fact that these men were about to disregards orders. 

They could end his life at this instance, they could finish it all right here, right now. Nobody would know, nobody would care. Now that they're at the door of the Agoge, they had VIP license to do what they wanted with his life, but instead they release the chains his hands held, and handed them the knife along with his regular equipment. 

"Tsk... Good luck."

Without explanation they had left him to his doom. The started to walk and the door of the Agoge closed behind him. There was no one in sight, only endless ground that seemed to last forever, if this place truly is how they explained... There must be some kind of civilization around... closer that one might think even. Nevertheless, he needed to move. Loading his caliber pistol, pulling on the barrel, the moment the bullet entered into place, and the clutching sound of the gun was released, he was set to move.

First things first, he would need to find those who are in charge of the kids here. Or better yet, a way to escape. If anything goes wrong he would need to activate his hidden ability, even though he himself did not know how to activate it...

His eyes pointed north, his left feet took the first step, his right followed. His suit was obviously about to get torn, but all in a days work for this child of misfortune. Silent as he was, he moved at the pace of the wind, covering the sound of his foot steps, he did not want to led out his position...

Releasing a slight gust of breath, he continued to move throughout the death forest, the ground filled with orange leaves and snow. Truly winter stroke here on Nevada... it was a long way from his home... His former home. 

Prepping his gun, his hands finger was ready on the trigger. The sound of animals and birds resounded upon this area... he would not believe that they was still wildlife around, he would believe that they were all hibernating...

But this place was not normal... Nothing here felt normal.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 6, 2012)

Agoge, Nevada
Eastern Dorms.

" So...Why did you came to bother me AGAIN? "the monotone voice of Luke delivered a good question, why was it that every single time this guy had to get some entertainment, the one getting involved was Luke? The red-eyed boy glared at his current escort, Rafael. " I told you already,didn?t I? there is a little skirmish going on in the main yard. I think you should be able to control it."the blond young man stated with a little grin. They weren?t friends. As it was stated by Raviel himself, they were only temporary allies, allies that knew each other since they were kids however there was not a real elationship that could be seen.

" I won?t reapeat myself, I have no obligation to do so. Anyway why don?t you stop it? "Mephist asked with boredom before letting out a loud yawn."No, no. You see, I?m not the kind to meddle in a physical battle. "De Luca replied to Razer?s question. While it was true that he wasn?t the strongest fighter out there, Raviel should be able to stop a senseless street fight without trouble...He was just planning something most likely.

" Whatever...We?re here."Luke informed before getting close to the crowd that was watching two guys beating the crap out of each other whereas the bunch of expectators was cheering as if it were a dogs fight. Mephist sluggishly went over to the fron and asked about the reason of the fight; apparently those two were fighting over some weed and the thing was not going smoothly for any of the two combatants, when things like that happened the Agoge Facility semmed just like any other jail.

" So what will you do? "Rafael appeared next to him, a small bag with more than enough weed for both of them not to complain for a while was inside." If you ha dit prepared already, what was the point of calling me out? "he questioned. The guy could be a big pain in the ass when he wanted to." Just wanted to bother you. "the cynism in his words caused Luke to do nothing but sigh and start to walk away." Give?em all of it...make sure they pay it properly."was his last statement before he would go over to lean on a wall, sit on the floor and retake his sleep where he left it at.

"I knew he would do that"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 6, 2012)

Agoge Facility
Nevada USA
5th of November 2012

Western Dorms/ABC's

"This shit again." When the spanish spoken rant began, Mello decided it was a perfect time to open that bottle she had given him just before."Fucking Spanish bitches, I should find me a nice white girl that plays tennis or some shit like that." He took a couple of swigs before passing it on to Sludgee.

A quick glance at his watch confirmed that he was way behind schedule. "Alright, so you came and brought me a present...... Quite late but I guess it's the thought that counts." Mello was neither that emotional or would really get that excited about presents, if anything growing up he learned not to expect much when it came to holidays and birthdays. "You did your little bipolar routine, so all that's missing is the slap before you try to take my pants off but I don't have time for the rest of that bullshit today so how we just keep it moving, I get back to business and you go back to yours?"


----------



## Serp (Nov 7, 2012)

Persia
234 B.C

It had been many moons since the day that Pat had shown himself to be such a remarkable child of the gods. Xerxes had freed him and offered him a place as his guard, Pat would want for nothing.

Over the coming months, Pat had on the outside become more and more Persian, but on the inside he was still a Spartan. Today Xerxes was going to teach him magic, deeper magic, soul magic.

"Patrilokos, welcome."  The god-king Xerxes said as Pat entered his pavilion. Pat nodded.

Xerxes waved his hand over to a table covered in crystals. "Do you know what these are?" he asked as Pat looked over them.

"No your grace."

"These are soul crystals, a few different types though." Picking up the first one. "This one is a fragment stone, one designed to steal a whole soul or part of one. You can take a persons whole essence or simply a part of it and seal it in there, my greatest enemies that are still important to me oft get this punishment"

Patriloko's eyes widened at the though. "What happens to their bodies when the soul is taken?"

Xerxes gave a half smile. "If the whole soul is taken the body crumbles to dust, which is not really that good if you want to reverse the process. If part of the soul is taken, the body will morph into a more conservative form. Many imps or fiends are people who had lost apart of their soul."

Pat moved onto the next one, a red stone. "This one?"

"Ah that is a life stone. By imprinting an image of your soul into the stone, and a sample of blood for the organic material which it would grow from, you can summon a clone of yourself, or a new body should you die."

"How?" Pat asked. 

"Well anyone who can put energy into the stones can activate it. One strand of Hades children are skilled in this art. So my stone, can be activated by me now to summon a copy of myself, or when I die if I have it in my possession will trigger on my death. But thats where you come in, all my close guard are taught crystal magic for two reasons, one so if you die I can replace you easy, or if I die you can awaken my crystal at a later date." Xerxes fingered a red rock around his neck.

Pat was soaking this in. "Another technique with these souls, is you can absorb the soul of those inside, to heal your mind as well as your body and increase your power."

Pat was even more intrigued, to be able to not only defeat a strong opponent but as prize, take all that made him great.
"This is amazing your grace."

Xerxes smiled. "Now allow me to teach you..."

After a week of hard grafting, as hard as Xerxes needed to work that was.

"Ok Patrilokos, you know the ways. Time for you to create your own life stone. Remember that you will have to destroy and make a new life stone are intervals, you can only have one at a time, and it only saves your attributes, abilities and memories upto the point it was made."

Pat nodded and picked up a small crystal, it was like a three pointed star, white and clear, grown by one of the jewellers on the ermpire. Pat focused and forced the stone to remember him, absorb his mark. Then he cut his finger and blood dribbled down onto the stone.  With the blood, the stone was formed.

Xerxes picked it up and placed it in a box.  "Thank you, you may leave me now." Xerxes hushed him out.


----------



## Serp (Nov 8, 2012)

Persia
234 B.C

Over the next couple of months, Pat was growing stronger. He knew if he died he could be reborn or if he was wounded then he could be healed by the process of soul absorbtion. He trained harder and stronger.

One day after he had defeated 3 of the strongest Persian champions, Xerxes noticed that Pat may soon become a problem, he was too strong yet a worthy warrior. 

Xerxes had his bloodstone, he could kill Patrilokos and summon a new version, a previous version before Pat had dived into the world of the fight with such relish.

Later that day Patrilokos was walking back to his chambers and he was swiped up in a net. He instantly activated his flame abilities, the sky flame burnt through the net and he floated upwards with the earth flame. He looked down at those who had attacked him, and readied his next blast. But it was then it happened the sands started to twist, things started to distort. Xerxes the God king was standing above him

"You were a good pet Patrilokos, but am I a god-king every pet eventually bites the hand that feeds him, this is a preemptive solution." Xerxes desert flame was strong, the wave of sand covered him and once again he was burnt away, his flesh drying and crisping he was dying.

And then Xerxes left him to die. But people following his life, the fates knew that Pat was not one to die easily. His life still crept at a smaller level. His body had not been moved nor defiled, Xerxes had left him to die on the streets. 

Patrilokos reached a mangled arm to his pouch and pulled out gems, crystals, filled with the souls of those he had defeated. Learning soul magic had changed him, it gave him the power not just to end life, but to create and to absorb it, it was corruptable. 

Pat took the first crystal and drained it dry, absorbing the soul of the first. His skin started to heal, memories and thoughts of his victim flooded him, but they were quickly crushed by Pat's threatening self of sense. The next crystal drained, his body now fixed it should be enough to continue, he was strong again and perfect, back from the brink of death at the cost of two human souls. He could feel their strength, normally the use of the soul was for knowledge or specialised skills, but Pats body was so desparate for energy, for strength it wiped all the data and provided pure power. It should have been enough but then the third crystal, he drained that and it was then his eyes gave the glow, the power was addictive, he was healed at a price. Xerxes had made a grave mistake.


Patrilokos now filled with the strength of the fallen, cut his way through Xerxes guard, his flame power helping him carve through easily. Finally Xerxes stood before Patrilokos.
"I should have made sure you were dead." Xerxes said solemnly. 

"Yes you should." Pat said, his eyes a deep glow of orange, brown and blue in fading shades.  

Xerxes raised his hand and a wave of sand came towards him, Pat's earth flame instinctively blocked the sand and redirected it at Xerxes. The god-king fought and he showed the strength of his character, his dying will was great, Pat now knew it was due to his life long absorption of souls. But his strength was there, but his desert flame limited his power not like Pat.

Pat held Xerxes down on the ground. "I am the God-king Xerxes! You are nothing but a spartan mongrel!"

His eyes glowing deeper, he ripped off the red stone around Xerxes neck, the stone that would allow him to be reborn if the ritual was concluded. Xerxes eyes widened, but Pat smiled. He raised the crystal to Xerxes, trained in the arts of crystal magic, he focused on drawing more and more of Xerxes soul into the crystal, until Xerxes body was started to fail him, drained.

"You were a god-king, but you pissed off the wrong spartan." Pat absorbed the soul of Xerxes into himself, it was like a flood of power, years of peoples soul compounded onto each other. He rose, different in his form, dangerous yet divine.

"I am the God-king now!"

"Patrilokos!!!!!"

"No, I'd rather a fitting name, the Sire of the big three yes, that works, I am now Chronos!" And with Xerxes last scream he crumbled to dust.

Chronos looked around, looked high and low, but his life stone was nowhere to be found, Xerxes had taken his final insult to the grave with him, the location of Patrilokos, Chronos' backup.


----------



## Serp (Nov 11, 2012)

Maria was fuming, Mello had such a skill to get under her skin and yet should couldn't help but return, Mello was similar also, she knew that he would often be brought to rage by her, but if she didn't bother him for a while he came looking for the trouble.
"You know what Carmello, you can go fuck yourself. Tonight at the Olympia, we will see whats what huh!"

Maria turned to leave, Vincent gave a sighing motion to Sludgee, and turned to leave also.

Once they were out of Mello's range Vincent spoke up. "So, tonight all the fun and games of the Olympia, any ideas who you want on your team this time."

Maria sighed. "If Mello were on our team we would win, but who wants to win like that, but nevertheless he is a rival if he enters also, we need someone good, I'll be taking you on as usual, but we need someone different, someone tough. We need someone who will play not for money, not for a reward but for the sake of winning, what we need is Spartan."

In Agoge it was said to be built to be a place to help the troubled children put their energy to good use, so hence it comes with so many activities. The Spartan's where a term Maria and a few others used for those that were part of one of the many sports teams that existed in Agoge. These were the guys that loved sport and competition, training was no longer enough so they made their own teams to compete and play against each other, but in a place with so little rules the games were harsher and not for the faint. Under the name the Spartan's, named so for their intense training, included the swim teams, the soccer teams, the football teams, the basketball teams, the martial arts teams, the track and field teams and plenty others.

The unknown investors in Agoge, approved of this intercompetion and as such the Spartans gained newer equipment and help for their groups. But as a way to involve everyone in something communal, taking a hand from the Spartan's on the 5th of November along with fireworks and bonfires, the Agoge Olympia was to be held annually. Teams of three either working as a team, or as one representing a team depending on the task, would compete against other teams in Agoge. 

Each year the tasks got harder, some would legitimately kill you if you failed. The prize was just as mysterious if your team won, you got an audience with the Warden, the one who founded Agoge, and rumour had it you could ask for anything and they would try to make it happen for you. The promise of a oppourtunity like that brought many people running for a chance, but the level of difficultly and the different skills that were required for the different tasks meant building a team was hard. Vincent was smart and could handle the tasks that required thinking, Maria was a brilliant swimmer and gymnast, they needed someone maybe not with the physical strength, maybe not as fluid as Maria, but they needed someone with skill and tactics.

"So you want a Spartan? What kind, they are a few different breeds."

Maria smiled. "Any would do, but remember we need one that we know is in it for the win. We need the most high reaching people in Agoge, the ones that have to win to justify thier place here. We need a whiteboy." And so they headed off towards the courts.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 12, 2012)

_A Brief History Lesson
------ Santiago
August 15, 1750
Italy_



Restrictions activate... 

Memory structure, initialize.

Flame... adjust and release.

Just another day at the office...

***
_*-SLICE-*_

​
The sound of metal scrapping steel resounded upon the area, a man hooded with a grey robe, blade had pierced the metallic armor of a man who's blood now tainted the glass floor beneath everyone feet. Eyes witnessed the event that the man slowly pulled the blade of his throat, hidden behind the silhouette of his hood, the man place his blade within it's hostler before he murdered

"Requiescat in pace.."

A single loud pich was heard, before long the scream released the people out of their shock and all commenced to become nervous, to the point that hesitation took control and a riot spurred. Constant yells of men and woman alike were, heard fingers pointed and all said the same. 'Assassin!', 'Killer!', 'Murderer!', 'Run!'.

It was not before long that the man's feet guided him towards the windows, with a kick of the earth he propelled himself onward, through the glass windows, hopping on a sturdy branch and letting himself fall towards the earth, his pace increased in speed as he was conscious that the guard were about to follow him towards the ends of the earth. Even though his feet were moving at unbelievable speed, his breath was subtle, his lugs managed the air flow perfectly, the wind was his ally. The brilliant flames that were ignited upon his flesh was enough power for this man to outrun not only the guard, but he was confident that he could out run every member in Italy if he so wanted to.

Men in horses came behind him galloped behind him, his features showed no cockiness, in fact not even the slightest sign of emotion could be told from his mien, even if it was unknown to the human eye due to its silhouette, he was not over his head, he believed that he could still fail, but prompted his success with much vigor. With a simple twist of his heel, his body 180'd and he pulled a dagger of his belt, with a throw, the dagger flung through the skies, speed was its ally, piercing the horses leg, once the on in front fell, like dominoes the rest tripped and followed. 

Turning once more, he continued down his path. Arrows were now thrown from the distance, few of them reaching coursing but inches away from his flesh, pulling his other utility, a cross boy, he placed an arrow upon it, along with a flash bomb he pointed the arrow backward and pulled it's trigger. Without help or warning, within slight meter of the archers, the flash bomb ignited and caused them to be blinded, some falling of their respected ledges and smashing their bodies upon hard concrete. Upon noticing that his evasive maneuvers were successful, he continued, there at the noticeable distance lies a cliff as large as mountains, men still behind him with powered guns at the ready. Before long guns shots were heard, once again threatening to course through his flesh and organs...

He did not hesitate, with a high leap he threw himself of the ledge, forming an anchor position, he rocketed towards the earth... 

"He's jumped!"

"Is he mad!?"

"Don't let him escape!!" 

Before long he was reaching the end, but just when you would though he would smash into solid earth a compartment opened and his body entered, closing the man managed to dive into a deep water pound successfully surviving his. Even under the cold liquid, the flames that emanated from his head was incandescent. Flames as pure as angels. Blue like the sea, the man pulled from the water and faced a man with a beard that reach toward his chest.

"Did ye succeed?"

"I never fail."

Said the man with unknown hostility. Pulling his hood of his head, he finally exposed his face. Eyes of blue, hair of brow, a dazzling young fellow with a fearsome amount of skill and ability. 



"Ahh, I expected as much. Santiago never fail do they? But it as thou hath said. Methinks that thou art a fine assassin."

"But as to kill the towns governor! If I had the heart I would have not accepted to such a devious an treacherous task!" 

"Oh, but methinks thou hast no place to speak. Thou art a killer, and killer hast no mind in others affair." 

"It matters so if it involve the rest of us." 

"Be still thy insolent mouth! Tis be the single step to further ascension for me crowning of king!"

The youth glared at the man of old, with a stare that would normally bring man to its knees. The old man however took this as a sign, with set glare he could see potential, he could see power, he could see a future in where he would ultimately find the future he so desire. 

"Ahh, thou art a lion. Thy should direct such anger towards yonder. Thy never know? Methinks thy should calm thy self. Here is thy gold."

Hesitantly, he extended his arm and, swiped the bag of his hand. A total of 100,000 gold.  

"The rest shall arrive later. I shall met thee on the usual spot." 

Continuing his path, he did not spoke much more to the old man. His mind revolved on what he was planning, he was yet to know what he was, or what he wanted. All he knew is that he not only was he wealthy, but he was a Santiago as well, a man of his family... his superior. He had no chance but to abide to his command, to his rule. But who was he, it has been at least 3 months and he still kept his name in secret. Working under this man, along with three others... he had not face such serious quest as this one.

The man had a lot in his hand. He was wealthy... he was very wealthy and he had skill, beyond imaginable even though he held such a young age. What is to become of him? What was he plotting? Many question came to mind...

But he needed to hurry, it was only a matter of minutes before he needed to reach the briefing room... On the other side of the city.


​


----------



## Serp (Nov 13, 2012)

Namimori
Japan 2005

"Fuck, where the fuck are the twins!" Rokk shouted to Sanae who was a fair few feet away from him. The gash on Sanae's head slowly healing.

"I don't know, Shin and Shirou will come." Sanae panted. 

"Foolish guardians. Soon I shall have your soul and there is nothing you can do to stop me." Chronos chuckled. 

Rokk slowly raised to his feet, his thunder flame crackling around his body in an aura of green lightning. Rokk's muscle invigoration strengthened his muscles and skin, that allowed him to fight at a higher level, but eventually it burned out the potential of his body, causing damage. Sanae on the other hand had an ability named Muscle rebirth, a technique the opposite of Rokk's it waited until his body was damaged before bring it back stronger. These were two of the best technique for melee fighters to preserve their bodies. 

Chronos, although he looked like an old man was strong, he possessed all 3 of the boss flames. And what once was a rumour was now being taken as fact, he stole the souls of the strongest people he could find and saved them, either to use later or to absorb, he mad with the fact of getting power and never allowing anyone to get anywhere near his ball park

Sanae and Rokk were chosen for their prowess. That alone proved they were strong enough, 2 against Chronos and they were still being brutualised. Chronos who normally used his flames for full effect, perfectly blending the use of the Sky, Sea and Earth flame to create techniques as beautifuly crafted as dangerous. And when the two fighters, the two best in their generation brought the fight to hand to hand levels, they were bested stronger than if they fought with flames. Chronos fought like a calculated beast, his moves precise no wasted movement or energy, he was trained and fought that a one man army.

Rokk was standing, even though his strengthened body had allowed him to keep standing after a strike from Chronos, Rokk's body harder than steel, but his ribs easily broken as if made from crackers. The thunderflame keeping the broken bones in place, the static cling keeping them from falling and doing more damage, only it didn't do anything for the pain.

Sanae on the other hand was facing a different problem, his muscle rebirth allowing him to heal from each of Chrono's strikes, but much like an ant that just wouldn't die, his defense was weak and each time Chronos knocked him down harder, as he rose back with more strength, but his sun flame was wearing down, eventually he would run out of energy and couldn't get back up.

"I think its time to do it." Rokk mentioned.

Sanae managed a smile as his body glowed a dull yellow, "I thought you would never ask."

Rokk and Sanae both pulled out an orange gemstone, and held it in their hands. They dodged Chronos' waves of energy and held each other up, their bodies failing. Then then both crushed their stones in their hands, the flame energies trapped within the dying will gem released instantly, sky flames covered the men.

When the flames died down, one man remained. A man not unlike each of the men, but not one nor the other, a combination. Rokane, the Metal Wolf. Rokane started to power up, Chronos enraged punched him across the battlefield. The strike had hardly dented Rokane's chest and then he rose up laughing. 

Rokane was potentially one of the strongest fighters, strength enough that may even rival Chronos. Rokane's ability of Muscle Immortality comes from the combination of both Rokk's and Sanaes techniques, the thunder flame continually charging the muscles making them harder and stronger, the sun flame healing them back stronger when the thunder flame breaks them, and then the process goes over again. Rokane simply got stronger the more he fought, his physical strength had no limit, it was for this Chronos feared them.

"So friend, lets Rock this and light up the world." Rokane said as he flexed his muscles, and waves of sun and thunder flames rippled out of his flesh.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 23, 2012)

*Prologue
Italy
November 1st, 2012*

_If you wish to answer your heart's desire, no if you wish to fulfill the Will of Soraziel you will go to the Agoge..._

The sound of keys furiously clicking feels the ears of the villa's library. Three young men wait on the other side of the door leaving the one inside to do his work. Inside this place of knowledge is , "The Man Closest To God", Ryuhou Caine. The genius  billionaire playboy prodigy turned Guardian to a throne less prince. Everything about him drips with overwhelming excellence, his suit is tailored and trimmed perfectly to the contours of his figure, his hair is styled neatly without a single follicle out of place, his nails impeccably clean.  The swiftness and precision of his keystrokes evoke the eloquent sensibility of a concert pianist. He fires of encryption codes, viral protocols, and firewall securities all the while never looking at the screen. Instead he reads over the letter from the Soraziel Nino trying to see if there are any clues or hidden codes. 

The Agoge...

"Lord Seto has sent me to assist you in..."

"Aren't you just a man's best friend. "

Ryuhou craned his head to look at his would be helper, a mocking grin affixed to his face. His guest wore a neatly pressed suit, Tom Ford to be exact, on his tall slender frame. He looked to be much older than Ryuhou, an air of grizzled danger accentuated by a scar stretching from his chin to his upper lip. He was the right hand man of Soraziel Decimo, Frank "M" Stein, and he was cool as the other side of the pillow. If Ryuhou wanted to get a rise out of him an insult aimed to repudiate him for his service as guardian would not do it.

"How is the search for this Agoge going?"

"I've cracked the CIA, NSA, Hezbollah, MI6, Scotland Yard, and NATO's mainframe. It took some doing but I set up IP addresses in 5 different countries with varying addresses wrought throughout in order to stay untraceable. I was able to then implant a virus in their system, however they were able to do away with it..."

"Really now their is something the Boy Wonder can not achieve, color me shocked."

"If you had let me finish I would have told you my virus getting destroyed allowed me to disperse multiple probes into their database. As you can imagine it is a large undertaking and..."

*CRASH*

"Boss you shouldn't !!"

"Don't tell me what I should and shouldn't do little Damien!!"

*CRASH*

The shouts and murmurations of combat can be heard from behind the door. It sounds like a grenade went off and took down a wall in the villa, but Ryuhou and M both know something far worse than a grenade is going off. The focus goes from the trading of barbs to pained expressions as they look at the door knowing it will be upon them soon. Ryuhou hits a switch underneath his table causing the door to open automatically and likely saving it in the process.

"M!!Mushroom trash!!!"

An authoritative shout that had the the gusto of a king and the bluntness of a brute. A teen with seemingly soft features walks in, almond skin, dark eyes, spiked up hair, athletic build average height.  It is The Lord of Soraziel, Seto Maximillion Draco V. Soraziel.

"I grow weary of waiting."

"I grow weary of the constant interruptions."

Ryuhou and Seto stare each other down hatred flickering in both their eyes as they address each other, both wishing the other would strike and make the other's day. The only thing holding either one back is the political situation they are in. A vein begins to bulge along Seto's neck as the stress of not being able to punch Ryuhou in the face sets in. Words are not spoken as they simply talk with their faces.

Seto saying to Ryuhou that he will tear the skin off his body with his hands then sanitize the wound with salt and lemon juice. A truly horrific fate for a childhood "friend", but it is this kind of rage Ryuhou has come to recently illicit from Seto.

Ryuhou simply closes his eyes and smiles like a fox knowing that not being able to come to blows is much more painful for Seto. Something as cursory as a smile is enough to set off The Lord of Soraziel as he clenches his fist.

*BANG*

He clubs the computer monitor shaking its entire structure down to the "brain". The blow is shockingly precise as it doesn't break anything just causes the screen to pixelate in a wavy pattern. The lights in the room dim as if the power is going out before snapping back on. As the computer monitor comes together Ryuhou's jaw drops...

"Nevada..."

"Newhata?"

A new person makes their presence known in the room, it is a younger boy with white hair dressed in a matching suit, the smallest of the guardians Damien.



"It is in the US... My father is severely underperforming as your tutor..."

Seto takes a step forward menacing as if he's really going to sock Ryuhou good for insulting his father, the butler. However Ryuhou pays him no attention as he is captivated by the screen. M takes notice and audibly clears his throat to say something before being cut off...

"According to this it's in Nevada, but I never attacked this database. The data just appeared with coordinates. The amount of people who could get into my main frame unnoticed and plant data is virtually non-existent..."

"Do you think this could be some sort of trap? If it is as you say then the situation is not to be taken lightly."

M voices his concern to everyone in the room not daring to directly address his lord. He knows what everyone else in the room is aware of, this is their only lead as suspicious as it is and with Seto's temperament the outcome is quite clear. The letter is the only contact their predecessors have made in quite some time. Nonetheless he speaks up anyway, his gaze meeting Seto's.

"I'll prepare the traveling arrangements then..."​


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 23, 2012)

*The Entrance To The Rabbit Hole
Nevada Desert
November 2012*

The sun beams down on the tepid barren of the desert. Devoid of life this place may as well be a tomb for the damned. It as though some sinful act has  caused God to give up this land, giving it to the devil so he may create a hell on earth. The buzzards soar through the sky looking for the sustenance of some poor soul unlucky enough to wander into this treacherous valley. This desert wasteland is about to get even hotter...

"NOTHING!! THERE IS ABSOLUTELY NOTHING HERE YOU MUSHROOM TRASH!!!"

A voice full of tangible rancor booms, it's power strong enough to create hurricane winds. This is the wrath of one born from a noble lineage. It's very majesty too eloquent to be heard by those below the station of Lord Seto Soraziel.  The target of his rage is the impeccably dressed self made millionaire, Ryuhou Caine. It was the coordinates given to him that led them to the Nevada desert. They had been traveling in three separate military grade sand rails, M and Seto, Dante and Ryuhou's father, Michael, then Ryuhou alone. They rendezvoused in a sand dune no further than 20 miles off of the exact coordinates. Nothing could be seen ahead, not even with US military grade binoculars, just sand. While it was not Ryuhou's fault and M had warned against following the coordinates, Seto still felt it was Ryuhou's fault.

"The little prince as infantile as ever when things don't go his way. Unable to accept blame for his actions."

Ryuhou turned to the other guardians and his father whilst gesturing toward Seto. A look of mocking disbelief and disgust on his face as he addressed them:

"This is the glory of your Lord. The character flaws you all enable full on display. By feeding into his ego this is what you have created. A spoiled vain boy who fancies himself a noble, your Soraziel Decimo. But where is his throne? Do any of you see it because I sure as hell don't."

"Ryuhou please stop..."

His fathers soft voice falls on deaf ears as the plea only serves to incense him further. He was not the one who started and was being told to stop. This was the way it always was, Seto could pick a fight and then when you took the high road you were still viewed as the lesser man. However Ryuhou did not have to answer to a kid who was not even The Lord of Soraziel. For that matter he didn't have to listen to a servant even if it were his father.

"You should listen to your father. I would hate to let him watch me flog his son like the insolent child he is."

"I would hate to have to embarrass you in front of your loyal subjects by kicking your ass."

Ryuhou's arm shot forward as he produced what appeared to be a long piece of purple cloth almost like a scarf. The way the material fluttered through the air gave the impression it was harmless but that couldn't have been further from the truth.  In response Seto didn't make even the slightest movement, instead he allowed his anger to come to a boil. He was going to explode....

"Am I going to have to take the kiddies to the principal's office?"

The Soraziel looked to their flank where the origin of the taunt came from. It was a women with blond hair and one of the most beautiful pairs of blue eyes you'll ever see. She was certainly a looker and the Soraziel were not exactly the kind of lot who would complain about beautiful women being around, but her presence begged the question, what was she doing here?



The wind began to pick up giving an ominous atmosphere. Before anyone could speak up Seto took the lead.

"We are looking for the Agoge."​


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 26, 2012)

*Bad Feeling
Nevada Desert
November 2012*

He said it plainly and bluntly which in turn caused the girl to be visibly taken aback by the utterance of "Agoge". To the others it was evident that Seto had said too much but his expression remained unchanged.

"That's quite the surprise. I would have never thought that would be what trespassers were doing in this valley. Actively looking for it usually peop-"

"So you know where it is?"

Seto cut her off immediately not really caring about what she was going to tell him next. It made no difference as long as she knew where the Agoge was and could lead them there. She cocked an eyebrow at Seto's continued curt behavior before her expression changed to what could only be described as wicked. The only Soraziel who could see through the kernels of whirling sand was, M, which is how he noticed the ear piece the girl was wearing. She was in communication with someone and did not seem like the type to be in charge thus someone was pulling her strings. 

"You are all going to have to come with me right now."

"I have no desire to go anywhere with you. I only desire to know where the Agoge is so I may go there."

M looked to Ryuhou communicating with his eyes that this situation could possibly be perilous if Seto continued to be the only one speaking. Dante and Michael simply stood there not exactly sure what was going on. However Dante knew one thing was for sure, Seto had been keeping his cool but considering he was about to throw down with Ryuhou a blow up was incoming...

"There in lies the problem kiddo, you honestly believe there is a choice in this matter. The only reason you are not dead right now is because I'm not allowed to kill you. If I had it my way you're gut would be on the business end of my blade. So I suggest you stop being..."

"HAHAHAHAHA!!!"

The Soraziel were collectively stricken by stunned bewilderment as they watched Seto erupt with laughter. Dante, being the youngest, was unsure he had ever seen Seto laugh ever. The others were wide eyed with disbelief at his reaction to being told he was going to be run through a sword. 

"Is this really happening right now? Maybe he has heat stroke?"

Dante whispered to Michael who wasn't exactly sure what was going on right now. 

*WHOOSH*

The wind's intensity picked up as the mystery women became visibly upset, shaking with anger at being laughed at. The heat in the area began to rise causing a distortion effect around her. The strange phenomena was enough to snap Seto out of his laughing fit and make him take notice of the girl.

"This one is mine. Do not interfere trashes."

"She's all yours..."

Ryuhou piped in sarcastically as he walked back over to the main group. His father did not look at him as he returned staying at M's side.

"I do not have a good feeling about this..."​


----------



## Serp (Nov 27, 2012)

California 2011











Maria was enjoying her life, although he father had gone a long time ago she was enjoying her new life. It was less based in fishing and all the things her father had taught her, but rather in the consumer life of the great nation of America. Her mother had gained a nice job and was raking in the money, Maria was popular, the feisty Latina with an interesting story, not to mention being rich and good looking. 

Today she went to high school, a normal enough affair, she liked being around so many people her own age, even more so when she was for all extensive purposes a boss to many. She would practice cheer leading, go for a swim and both breed jealously and ambition among those below her. Her fathers training kept her physically peak, whether that meant flipping and flowing on the cheer stage and pool or in the bedroom. 

Currently she didn?t have a boyfriend, she liked to change it up. Different men for different seasons, even though she resented her father, she couldn?t bring herself to be with an inferior man for any period of time. 

Maria made her way home, her door was swinging open. She cautiously approached.  As she approached the home, and stepped a foot in the door, a black van across the street started to peel away and race down the road. 

Maria turned and quickly got a look at the license plate before the van was gone. Now that the van was gone and she couldn't continue on she ventured into her home. Signs of a struggle were apparent, but it seems nothing was stolen. 

The damage seemed to be vectored a line to and from her mothers bedroom and the front door. In her mothers room she noticed the destruction wide and strong. Her mothers closet was still closed, the only door in the room not swinging open, but signs of attack on the door still stood strong. 

As Maria walked closer she noticed it was locked, and at that a secured door with an advanced lock. Well it seems what the people wanted wasn't given to them, it was then she noticed that something thing was missing, her mother.

It was no doubt that that van had something to do with this, not to mention this locked door. Maria walked towards the door, it had an alphanumerical keypad. What was the password? Five letters.

It was then Maria remembered what her father had told her as a child, a creed that even her mother listened to. _"You may stand strong, you may fly free but until you swim true to yourself, feel the ride of the waves and the mists on your cheek, you have not yet become yourself. Be like water, strong yet adaptive."   _
Water. Maria tapped in the word on the pad and it swung open. Inside she noticed a library and armory. She walked inside, it was like a museum. crystals and jewels, weapons of old, a plank of sea worn wood. A book labeled Volantis, it was old, a hundred years at least, and with it an even smaller book, a diary of sorts. She opened the first book, it was written in Spanish and she started to flick through it, it was a record book of a Pirate named Volantis and all he had stolen, raped and plundered.  The smaller book, handwritten but in comparison it was in crude Spanish. The personal diary of the pirate Volantis. 

Maria was entranced by the diary, it was obvious the man was a drunk, his stories grand and no doubt exaggerated.  But still it was a good read. After rolling through the room and seeing what she needed to see, learned more than she needed, Maria began, her first stop the DMV.


----------



## Serp (Nov 27, 2012)

Skyfall 2011

The room was as full as it had been in months, 7 of the active 12 double 0s were present. 

M was standing before a screen. 
"Skyfall's most wanted is growing larger my brethren. Chronos albeit is off the map, but this Daniel Blaine is growing stronger as a threat, Jove is behaving himself, but he carries Chronos dark blood and his flame is tainted from that and as such he must always remain a threat unless we cleanse him."

The double 0s nodded in agreement. But then M put pictures of two men on the screen.
"An issue that has arisen is the mutatations the bloodlines and the effects on the flames. We have been studying the history of these eastern bloodlines, normally giving a slight benefit, although in the past these benefits were stronger but now the eastern skills have melded with the flame powers from the heart of Europe."

Another picture on the screen of 13 animals. "The Zodiac bloodlines, normally not in Skyfalls jurisdiction but now they need focus. Two men have been causing problems we haven't deduced their plan but we know their powers. The Monkey, powers related to the physical evolution of the body, empowered and combined with the Sun flame. The abilities of their flames manifest differently being filtered through their zodiac chakras."

M pointed to the first picture. 


"Darwin Sayipen, has combined his too abilities to grant him an apelike body, increasing all of his stats greatly. Once again the flames of the sky in all its forms creating one of monstrous abilities. The body of an augemented great ape combined with the mental capabilities of a human is dangerous."

M then pointed to the next picture.


"Sora Manjoume, the Dragon. His bloodline from the dragon line, combined with his powerful sky flame. His harmony ability created a natural chimera like form. Upon defeating an opponent, not unlike the crystal based soul magics of old, the dragon chakra allows him rather than spiritual absorbtion of souls, he can absorb and graft physical traits from his enemies. As such he has wings, horns and a variety of glands and boy modifications we cannot fathom. Sora and Darwin have been tearing up America."

All the other double 0s started to mumble between themselves.

"I will send 001S Aquis and 001E Goltera to investigate. Aquis to California and Goltera to New York. Aquis your tasked with facing Sora, your sea flame will prove strong against his flames. And Cretera your earth flame will give you an edge over Darwin's skills."

"Yes M, as the Skyfalls." Goltera responded.
"As the Skyfalls." Aquis added.

"As it crumbles." The other five 00s responded in unison.

--------
New York
2011

Goltera was being catious she was a powerful member of Skyfall, she was recruited years ago with her cousin Platina, the one they no longer talked about. Platina was a great 00, stronger than Goltera by far, and Goltera was no push over. But when Platina went to investigate an appearence of Chronos and he placed his hold on her, she was different, evolved she said, but damned the rest all agreed.

Goltera and Platina having grown up together feeling the pain of the world knew each other well, both becoming deadly warriors in their own right with the flame of earth. Today she was to find and capture Darwin if possible.

Goldtera was slowly floating above the skyline in new york city. She didn't really like being so high above the earth, he natural element but it was for better observation. Darwin possessed a sun flame, usually childsplay for anyone using one of the top tier flames to overcome but his monkey bloodline was a wildcard. 

As she was floating around, her gravity control nigh perfect, a blast of yellow energy shot towards her. Quickly she raised her arms and a barrier of sand blocked the blast and protected her flesh. She looked towards the origin and saw a man. Dark of hair, but with a sneer on his face.

Goltera flew down towards the man, he was standing on the top of a sky scraper. She with a flick of her hand, pounded him to the ground in an attack of 10x earths natural gravity and the covered him in a ball of concrete. Soon Darwin was covered head to toe in the man made rock.

"Well that was easy." Goltera sighed. 

It was then although Darwin could not be seen, his sun flame could be felt, soon light was coming out of slight cracks in the rock. And then an explosion. 

Before the explosion was even cleared, a blur darted out of the center. A hand around her neck, staring at her was Darwin, yet he was not. Darwin had used his sun flames to activate recessive genes in his DNA and had accessed higher primate strengths, this was the the skill of the monkey bloodline.

Goltera gasping for air as Darwin's vice like grip started to squeese the air from her throat. 

She had to focus, a blast of rock spikes summoned, darted into Darwins skin, blood popped and his grip lessened. 

Darwin was smiling and laughing, as his wounded healed with the sun flames.

Goltera realised this was going to be hard, she was a double 0, so it was to be expected. She removed her 00 handgun from its holder, the key weapon for any double 0.

"Bring it you dirty damn ape!"


----------



## Serp (Nov 27, 2012)

New York
2011

The double O handgun, a great weapon designs based on the gun used by the 7th Vongola boss, its key ability to focus and control the users flame, each one fixed to the users skill and ability.

Goltera pointed the gun at Darwin and fired a shot, the etheral aura of the earth flame flying like a bullet towards Darwin. He jumped and avoided the strike, it made contact with the ground and the concrete ruptured under the force of the earth flame and spiked upwards still to strike Darwin in the air. But the monkey man did fear, he landed back from the blast and smiled.

"A is that all you can manage, all to be feared from a double 0! Jove was right Skyfall is a joke."

Jove, the child of Chronos he had been a person of interest ever since his arrival, an enemy of Chronos yes, he had even worked with this Daniel Blaine and her own cousin Platina.

Darwin then in the blink of an eye was upon her, his fist flying forward. Goltera tried to raise a barrier of sand, but it didn't solidify fast enough and Darwins fist rolled through it like butter. His fist made contact with her chest right between the breasts and send her flying.

She was falling through the air off the side of the skyscraper before she gathered her wits and floated upwards again. The punch had cracked her sternum and she was finding it hard to breath nevermind fly but she had to. Darwin was sitting back on the roof looking at her.

"I came to gather something for Jove, if you would rather not die I suggest you leave."

Goltera looked at him. Her eyes burning, she reached into her pocket and took out a yellow gemstone and placed it in her mouth, a warm yellow glow surrounded her and she could feel her bones mending, thank god for the sun flames healing properties. She pointed her gun at Darwin.

"I am a double 0, nothing and then nothing once more. It is my duty to stop those who would bring malice and terror to the world via the misuse of our ancestral powers." 

Darwin shrugged. "Why would we be blessed with such powers if not to use them for our own benefit?"

"That is the burden of power, those gifted with it must learn responsibility lest the sky falls under its weight."

Darwin got in stance. "Always with the preaching." Before he could even take off, Goltera shot a wave of shots at him, peppering the sky with gravity bombs. 

The intense feeling of weight weighed down on his back, but more of his sun flame poured out and he slowly began to move.
"Do you know the human body is great in the fact that, deep down we hold gene and throw backs to stronger albiet simpler times, the human body is the greatest weapon we have it adapts and grows stronger as we need it." In a flash he was gone again, this time behind her and punched her in the back, the sound of a cracking spine could be heard as Goltera went flying into her own gravity pocket and was flattened to the ground. The Sun gems flames still in her system was massaging out the newer damage to her spine, but Darwin was upon her. 

In his hands a small ball of light, but she could see it was growing denser and denser, soon it looked ready to burst, she knew this much sun flame at such a close distance would mean the end of her, she knew it Darwin knew it. "Your strength and mastery is great my dear, but you are not fighting an ordinary man." 

Goltera gritted her teeth and waited for the end to come. 

The air rippled and Darwin looked around but everything seemed to be in order. He released the blast and a grand explosion of sun flame went everywhere.

"Very good monkey boy." Said a voice from behind him. Darwin turned to see a man holding Goltera across his shoulder. 

"Yagami..." Darwin said under his breath.
Shirou, one half of the Yagami Kyodai. The illusionary master compared to is brother the raw power, style and substance many called Shirou and Shin. In order to distinguish himself from his brother Shirou when called into battle used his mist flames to lighten his hair and darken his skin, he was a shadow in a fight. His flames must have allowed him to save Goltera.

"So tell me Darwin, why are you on the roof of a museum fighting this lovely lady here?"

"None of your business Vongola!" Darwin spat.

"It wouldn't have anything to do with why that beast you call Sora is attacking a museum in California the very same day both got a new shipment of ancient greek, roman and persian artefacts."

Darwin averted his gaze, "I thought as much." Shirou started before giving a laugh. Goltera finally got back on her feet.

"Thank you Yagami." She panted before raising her gun once more at Darwin. 

"You saw you were no match for me girly and even with this pretty boys help, you two can't stop me." He gritted his teeth and a flood of sun flames started to flow freely from his body, his muscles were growing larger and larger. 

And then he bound towards Shirou and Goltera. Gol started to shoot, both her personal cache of sand and the dislodged bits of concrete flying around aiming to strike Darwin, but he was too fast and strong, gently swerving in and out of the sand strikes and punching and kicking through the chunks of rock. 

Shriou jumped in, his hammer in hand, and swung it and hit Darwin on the side of his head sending him flying. He jumped and used his hammer to strike some of the flying rubble, in his minds eye he focused on what he wanted, a spear. His mist flame constructed the image and his sky flames harmonised and folded the rubble to become the physical aspect of the spear. That was Shirous talent, his sky flame not particularly strong but strong enough to harmonise and create the shapes that his mist flame drew out for him, he could make weapons shields and most anything non-mechanical. 

"I could do with a bright flash to at least hinder his vision love." Shirou shouted out.

"I can't create flashes, I have an earth flame." Goltera said in protest.

"Not talking to you my dear." Shirou winked.  

"He was talking to me." Another voice coming from the whole in the roof, a blond lady, slender yet tough floated upwards in ball of crackling thunder flames.

"My dear wife." Shirou smiled.

Darwin was up and ready to strike again. Shirou took out a blue gemstone and fixed it to the stop of the spear. Darwin noticing another person on the field, raised his hands to shoot more balls of energy. Then Ran released a charge, a bright light filled the area, Darwins enhanced eyes taking more damage from the bright light, he flinched and Shirou jumped up and hurled the spear straight towards him, the the flash of light even greater as Darwin relased his sun flame, when the light dissapated Darwin had gone, the spear in the ground.

"That guy was a tricky one." Shirou said sighing, he powered down his hair returning to its Yagami brown and his skin lightening up. 

Goltera walked up to the couple. "I thank you, he was... stronger than anticipated. If we took sky type users, Skyfall would have gladly taken you on, but alas the sky flames are the most easy to loose their way, but still skyfall thank you." 

Shirou picked up her gun which had fallen to the floor. Goltera's gun was a golden desert eagle, with on the grip the words 001 inscribed onto it. Shirou knew that a skyfall double O agents gun meant more than just a weapon, it was their key both literal and figurative of their place in skyfall moulded for them personally. Goltera, her name loosely meaning gold earth, gifted with a golden gun of earth, without the gun she was not skyfall. 

"Thank you" Goltera said as it was returned to her.

Elsewhere in Nevada, a woman sat behind a desk with a gun in chest before her, the gun the same a desert eagle, difference being this was platinum, the mysterious woman whose gun read albeit crossed out, 007. 

"We came here following a string of break ins at museums, we didnt think we would find Sayipen here." Ran annouced to Goltera.

"Well we came following Sayipen, and we have also sent one of ours to new york, I assumed you did the same."

"Aye." Said Shirou.

"Mayhaps we should get going to New York then." Ran suggested.

"Indeed, I hope Aquis can handle this Sora guy."

Ran and Shirou exchanged looks.


----------



## Serp (Dec 5, 2012)

Northern Dorms
Agoge
Novemember 5th

Maria and Vincent led Darwin to the Northern Dorms, to Maria's crib. Unlike the undecorated cots of Genpop, where getting a bed was like finding a seat in the dining hall, Maria had a section of the dorms for herself and her loyals. The bosses tended to have this, the didn't need that much space fundamentaly, but they could take it and with that the power came and the need for the space was grounded.

Maria's walking through the northern dorms, lots of people either trying to catch Maria's eye or avoid it. She provided them an area to sleep and they had to pay their tax either in money or services and some of them knew she needed to collect soon. Olympia was coming. 

Eventually they reached Maria's room, deep in the centre of the northern dorms, she shared an adjoining room with Vincent. Maria opened the door and walked in, Darwin followed. Maria's room was not what you expected in prison, she has a leather sofa, a widescreen tv with the latest games consoles. She had a queen size bed, on the table next to it, a pot of the finest weed and a brick of coke. It was a pleasant room, but it also gave the feeling that this was a room of a person of power. 

"So Darwin, what do you think. Soon the alert for Olympia will go off, the tasks annouced and shit hits the fan. So I got a present for you."

She walked out of her room and walked down her corridor, yes her corridor rooms she could use for any reason, they included her bedroom, Vincents rooms, the guards room, the supply room, the common room. The other rooms were further spread out, like the betting room. Maria was more on the supply and demand of the world, she had her hand in a little bit of everything. She led Darwin upto a locked room, she took a key out from between her breasts and unlocked it.

The door swung open and she ushered Darwin in, it was a plain bedroom yet grand for Agoge, a bed, a closet and a table. 
"This is your room, you will have access to the supply room like me and Vincent, to get food, drugs, clothes whatever. But if you steal from me or we dont win this Olympia, then I'll want this all back in full even if I have to extract from your flesh."

Darwin looked at her a cross between awe and fear. He nodded. 

"Well fix yourself up, the alarm shou..."

A large explosion filled the air, Maria ran to the window and looked over to Genpop and the main yard. Fireworks were going off and the bonfire started.

Vincent ran down to the room. 
"Remember remember the fifth of November." They said together.

Last year when Maria and Mello were closer they had ambitions to be bosses, even entered Olympia, but the older kids more seasoned easily took the crown, when the year ended that left a void of power, Carma(Carmello+Maria) had split and one power became two. Olympia meant more than a wish from the Warden, Maria needed to beat Mello, she needed to prove herself. 

"Everyone suit up and gather at the yard!" Maria shouted as her voice went through her dorms. 

Olympia had started, and whatever tasks the Warden had arranged for them would test them.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 8, 2012)

Agoge Facility
Nevada USA
5th of November 2012

Western Dorms/ABC's

Mello and Sludgee Man

The signal was given, Olympia would kick off. Like usual, after the signal all participants were given ten minutes to prepare themselves and head to the main yard before further instructions were given regarding the opening event. Mello and SM met up with with RG3 there, who with his size and the wide berth everyone was giving him, was not hard to find.

Many teams had formed and had gathered, winning Olympia was the only hope one had of ever getting out of Agoge. The groups were spread out nicely, everybody keeping their distance and their eyes on each other all the while also keeping track of their surroundings. You'd never know what could happen during Olympia, last year they were first sent of to the basements, only to end up locked in chambers that quickly started to flooded with water, sand or gas. The only way to prevent your death was by defeating those that in the chamber.

"Ahem." The clearing of her throat had became something of a catch phrase, whenever the warden used the PA system it preceded her announcements. "Boys and girls, as per tradition we will host the every exciting Olympia games here at Agoge, open to all who dare to wager their health and possibly life to the ultimate prize...... Me granting you the winner what he desires."

"I see that many hopeful participants have shown up, a lot more than last year even, I'm so happy to see that the many casualties last year didn't scare off my brave little spartans." The giggle that followed raised the hair in the necks of many listeners. "I'm so excited, let's just get started, to cut down the number of participants we will open with the event I dubbed the 'Keywars'." She began. "As we speak, my men are placing black, gray and white keys in varying locations in the Agoge, each team will need a one of each color to pass on to the next event, I suggest you get your hands on them whichever you can." Before she could event sign off with. "Have fun my litte spartans." People already set off in search of the keys. 

"Three keys, three different colors, let's split up so that we can cover more ground." Mello explained to his team mates. "Let's keep things simple." With a smirk he added. "Grab as many keys as you can before regrouping here when the next signal is given, minimum one of each but the more the better." He was answered with a nod and a grin, before Mello's all-stars split and went in different directions.


----------



## Serp (Dec 11, 2012)

North Atlantic Ocean 
1738

Hector was a small child and since he could stand on deck he wanted to be a sailor. He was born in a dirty little shack that oversaw the ocean, he ate a diet of fish everyday and was wirey for it. He was born and lived in poverty, he was happy yet he wanted to excell. He saw the pirates on the sea, the riches, the women and the freedom, he wanted that so when he turned 12 he packed his meager belongings and left. Eventually he made it aboard a ship, washing the deck and getting the sea whipping through his hair.

The captain was a large angry man, he was greek with a bushy beard and a head of coarse hair, but a great pirate. Every night after the drinking and before the whoring Captain would come and exercise his power amongst the crew in dangerous yet friendly bouts. 

The captain had a great skill, it was almost as if the waves of the sea bent to his will. No storm could stop his ship the Leviathan, it was what helped him become a great pirate and also an arrogant captain. 

Eventually after a hard voyage Captain Kos led them to a cave on an island not registered on any map. Deep within the centre of the island on this super secretive mission the captain let them have as much treasure as they wanted, they just have to give him any red gemstone they come across.

Eventually as Hector was busy looking around and bumped into an old man, he looked confused as this man was not a member of their crew nor was he on the island before as it was deserted. 

"Hello little one, what are your crew doing on my island?" He asked in spanish to the young Hector.

"Abuelo, the captain has us looking for treasure and red stones."

"Do you understand stealing? And that the treasures he seeks are dark magics."

"Magics?"

"Yes your captain possesses a dark magic."

Hector was a devout Catholic and thus magic was cursed and sinful. 
"The captain is evil and he has stolen from you."

The old man smiled "Hmm you wish to help me, then go and give this stone to your captain." The old man handed him a red gem stone.

Hector nodded and ran away to give his captain this gemstone, now he knew that the captain had magic he wanted to see this.

As soon as the captain saw the stone he was so happy he snatched it up and started to laugh, but then he froze in place and the old man appeared again. 

"Chronos..." The captain said through closed lips.

"Hahaha after my soul magics I see, you pirates are a plucky group are you not." Chronos walked upto the captain and placed his hand on his head and sucked the soul of the captain and he fell to the floor. 

Chronos looked at the other pirates that plundered his treasures with a wave of fire they were killed and incinrated only hector remained. Chronos walked upto Hector and smiled, "You have helped me my son, but you have also tried to steal from me. So you need to be punished."

Hector backed up and Chronos smiled grimly. He walked upto Hector and placed his hand on Hectors head. "So what is your name, let it be remembered."

Hector raised and looked into Chronos' eyes. "Hector Volantis!" Chronos smiled. "Good catholic boy, a curse and a gift of you and your bloodline." Chrono's eyes glowed blue and the aura of his soul like a fragment entered the young boy, the power and bloodline of Poseidon.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 15, 2012)

Agoge Facility
Nevada USA
5th of November 2012

Mello

The King of the Western had set out on his own, venturing deeper into the Eastern which was the only territory that wasn't fully controlled by one set and instead many smaller ones fought for control. Like the neo nazis, three of which were currently beating down a trio of notorious thieves that had teamed up for this special occasion.

"All the good those sticky fingers are doing you now, especially you fucking sand ^ (use bro)." He gave a kick to the downed thief's ribs to drive his point home. "You had a big mouth and wouldn't just give this key over, and now you're here crying on the ground like a bitch."

"Ahem gentlemen, I don't have time to continue watching this amateur rendition of American history X on crack so if you could either just hand the key over to the big fish in the pond or first get the dog shit kicked out of you and then I'll take the key......Whichever you prefer."

"The fuck you want, you ^ (use bro)!" The skinhead in charge turned around, only then he realized that the opposition was quite worrisome. Generally few people could put up a decent fight with the numbers being three to one but among those few people that COULD, the big three bosses that ruled the majority of the Agoge were on that list. 

He turned to take a glance at his team mates, and shot a quick glance to confirm that Mello was just on his own. Three of the superior race should be able to handle this one ^ (use bro), boss or not. "He ain't even armed, surround him and kill him, even if we don't wind Olympia we will win by taking over the Western." They took a firm grip of their lead pipes and baseball bat and made a move to get into position.

"Not to rain on your parade but who says I ain't even armed?" From his wastband he pulled his trusty weapons. "Usually with the threat of the cops manifesting from every shadowy corner at any given time and dissapearing your ass if they catch you with weapons, and with my confidence in my abilities I generally don't carry weapons on me but this is the Olympia after all." Courtesy of Miss Davide, Mello had a pair of trench knives that were fully blinged out. He was a boss after all.

Being the scrapper that he was, these were the perfect weapon for him and with his superior athletic ability he ducked and weaved through the blind swings the skinheads took at him and took them out one by one with brutal and precise strikes. Without even breaking a sweat, the fight was over and Mello was free to pick up the gray key that they had just picked up moment before.

"My my, imagine my surprise finding a boss all by his lonely self." A female voice whispered from the shadows. 

Mello looked up, an Asian girl climbed atop of the railing on the tier above. "What you doing there Young Ho"

"It's Yung Ho." He always did that, thought it wasn't audible she just knew he was making Young Ho out of her name. So disrespectful, it always made that vein on her forehead bulge like crazy. "I was looking for a chance at Akita, when I heard she was entering I couldn't resist doing the same and now here I see her main employer with something I need, two birds with one stone if I may say so myself."

Mello VS Yung Ho........Begin!

---

Akita Misato

"Hachu!" That urge to sneeze came out of the blue, not that handy if you're currently stalking your prey as she was heading towards the pools.

Maria turned around and targeted her observer.

"I guess the jig is up, as they say." Her accent was thick and her lingo wasn't all that up to date. "I was hoping to catch you after you did my dirt work first, so that I could take you out and grab a key at the same time but this'll do too." The reason she went after Maria was simple, Mello was her biggest client and what was his biggest weakness. Well like any men it was his dick, and indirectly in his case that Maria would be his biggest problem and being the assertive little go getter that Aki was, she went proactive and went out to take Maria out. 

Aki pulled the her shank out, it was less of a prison blade than it was a prison short sword. It was the best Agoge had to offer, weapons were hard to get your hands on in these parts and it was even harder to keep them with the guards primarily (seemingly) focused on removing all weapons from the facility and severely punishing those that were caught with them.


----------



## Serp (Dec 21, 2012)

Maria vs Aki

Maria narrowed her eyes at Aki. No doubt Mello had put out word that he would want her out of the game, but looking at the blade in Aki's hand and from what Maria knew of Mello he wouldn't actually want her dead, so she assumed that this was this bitches own vendetta.

The door to the pool was behind Maria but she daren't turn around to give this bitch a nice target of her back. Even though Maria owned one of the few keys to the pool, alongside some other important members that sub-let the pool area such as the liquid Spartans, she knew there would be a key in there. The pool started off at a decent shallow level of 3ft but also abnormally got very deep going down to 30ft at the other end of the pool. 

Vincent had jetted off and Darwin also to collect their own keys, Maria was alone. Well alone yes, but never say helpless. Although the door to the pool was behind her, the supply closet was adjacent, nothing of value in the unless you were stealing the chemicals to make low grade meth. Maria opened the closet and took out a mop, used to clean up all the water sploshed around from the pool.

Aki looked at her beautiful knife and then at Maria's mop and held but a giggle. Maria noticed the restrained laugh and smiled back, before snapping the head of the mop with her bare hands. Now all that she held in her hand was a wooden pole with a deadly splintered sharp pointy end.

"Listen up, I'm am a Volantis, I can make fishing utensils out of anything and right now I fancy some Sushi." She said pointing the tip at Aki.

"So either I fuck you up here and then collect the key, or you can turn around walk away and I still collect the key."

----
Vincent
Vincent was running through Mello's dorms, Darwin being a Spartan would get less grief in Gen-pop, Maria had taken the pools and the greater Volantis territory. Vincent the weed man was a popular face in the ABCs so he took this role. 

He was walking past a room he had never seen before, in the centre of the room a mat like a wrestling or boxing mat but above it dangling on a string was a black key. Vincent slowly made his way into the room, looking around for anything that might jump out at him. 

As he walked in the door closed behind him.

"Oh it didn't disappear this time." Said a voice from behind him.

Vincent looked, a boy about his age, blond with thick arms and from his accent was european of some sort. Klaus, Vincent had heard of this guy. "What?" he answered in response to Klaus' comment. 

"When I entered the key raised up and I was locked in here until it opened again a few minutes ago when you walked in, but this time the key is just waiting, above that mat. You do know what that means?" Klaus asked innocently.

Vincent could take a few guesses, but he was slow to response this exact time. Abut before he could even gather his wits, he was knocked off his feet, Klaus had given him a right hook straight to the face. 

Vincent had heard of Klaus Kaiser alright, german born, strong genius level intellect but unfortunately he was also blessed with the body of a beast and he liked to punch. Klaus was a Spartan, a king spartan UFC, MMA, Boxing whatever if he could hit it, he found away to master it. 

Vincent was skinny and small and was easily sent flying from that punch, everyone knew about Klaus, about his story but what did they know about Vincent. A skinny little Jamaican, he knew his weed sure, he helped Maria sure. But really they knew nothing and inferred all they could. Maria knew, Maria could see where as he was as cloudly as milk to all others to Maria he was like crisp water, clear and so visible to see straight through. 

Vincent got up and spat out some blood, before shaking out his body. You see Vincent had not had an easy childhood, even when he had the choice to leave and settle down he felt he was too far in and had to go harder. That was the creed of her people, go hard, your noone unless your talked about. This cured and cooked all the weakness out of Vincent, he might be calm now but like a dam holding back a river it could break and all would be swallowed. Vincent narrowed his eyes and then darted off towards Klaus he jumped up in the air and threw his whole weight behind him, Vincent had been fighting grown men since the age of 11, and won Vincent in other circles was known as... The Yardie Boxer! 

His punch, following through with all his weight and the forward force of a flying man hit Klaus square in the face and he went reeling. Klaus slowly got up and spat out his blood and cracked his knuckles and smiled at Vincent. "Lets make this fun, shall we."

Vincent smiled back. "No problem mon!" And the fists went flying once more.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 22, 2012)

Maria VS Aki

Aki answered with a snort and a 'are you kidding me'- look. While she knew Maria was not just anybody, Akita was not going to back out of this fight. Despite being a boss, how dangerous could she be with a broken mop in her hands. Her opponent was the scourge of the Japanese underworld, with an actual weapon in her hands. Plus she had another card to her disposal. 

"A shame it will end like this, if it had been up to me I would've just made sure you wouldn't be able to continue the games but sadly Mello had other plans." She intended to mindfuck Maria a bit, Aki would make use of anything she could turn into a weapon against an target. "He had enough of the headaches and how you are just costing him his money, getting rid of you would maybe cause some pain to him right now but even he realizes that in the end it will be for the best."

She chose this moment to launch her first strike, the shank despite it's length was still very much an improvised weapon and as such it was limited to being used to stab. The first attempt draw blood from Maria was deflected by Maria, who maneuvered the shank away from her with her mop. The two were thinking along the same lines, as both brought a leg up for a kick.

THUD​
Both their shins collided fiercely into each other, and then again as they gritted their teeth and put their all into striking the other. Maria spotted the blade coming at her once more, and she used the mop to put some distance between them. 

The fight momentarily paused, the two staring each other down while devising the best way to start round two.


----------



## Serp (Dec 23, 2012)

*As the Sky Falls part1*

Agoge, Nevada
5th November 
Olympia Games

Astrial had taken out the first wave of guards and was carefully making his way deeper into the facility, the only way in and out of Agoge was through the underground section. 

This was the Olympia, one of the only times if the year Platina was regularly out of he super guarded trans-dimensional underground bunkers the best chance to get in through all the barriers while she was occupied with the games. They had started Astrial made  quick phone call.

"M, its started and I'm going deeper."

"I'll send Aquis and Goltera as back up, do as you must Astrial!"

"Yes boss." Astrial said as he hung up. Before the accident Platina had been one of the best of Skyfall better than Astrial, her Earth flame devastatingly powerful and it was for that she was sent after Chronos and then the accident happened. Now her powerset outranked his tiers and tiers over and over again. But Astrial was fighting for purpose, his resolve would be stronger, but would it be enough. 

He ran through the corridors, the underground area of Agoge was huge, the above part of the school/prison was large in itself, but underground for at least 100 levels Agoge thrived not only as a base, but a research lab and hub for what Astrial was about to learn happened to those who graduated Agoge. 

Soon the doors ahead of him opened and out came a flood of guard, about two dozen in total, from their size and faces that could be noticed under the masks Astrial could tell they were about 20 years old. They raised their guns and pointed towards him.

They were the children that left Agoge, he looked them up and down. Uniform dressed and in action, Skyfall type training oozed out of their stance. Snap actions and sights, their guns dying will guns, nothing like a skyfall gun but obviously based off them and or the Vongola guns. 

Platina had an army under her breeding ground. Astrial had not expected this, this was going to end badly. 

Fingers on the trigger and with a squeeze waves of flame would fly towards Astrial, so he had to act fast. It was do or die now, he crouched down and rolled back behind the last corner, his Walther PPK, his Skyfall gun in his hand. At the end of its barrel its silencer attachment, it made the blast smaller thinner, practically unstoppable beams of pure force, capable of blasting through anything, a micro-sniper of sorts. Today was not the time for a sniper though, Astrial removed the silencer tip and jumped up and pointed his gun towards the guards. 

During his time away to prepare the amount of guards had increased, 56 guards, barely teenage2s pointing guns at him.

"Halt!" The leader of the group shouted. "Halt or we will be forced to shoot!" Astrial looked this one straight in the eye for his head was uncovered, in his eyes nothingness apart from programming, killer programming into a body of raw power. The Agoge forced the raw brute strength of the emotions and dying will flames to grow and compete, all these kids had strength in the facet of their flames that would rival any at skyfall, but he had something else, something else not even the Skyfall-esque training these kids had gained after Agoge to supplement their power, he had resolve.

Astrial raised his gun and pointed it towards the crowd, taking this as defiance the leader led the order and a wave of flame projectiles started to fly towards Astrial. 

"As the Skyfalls..." Astrial then took a breath poured his flame in and pulled his trigger in response. A sharp whoosh towards the tip of the barrel and then for a splitt second nothingness, no sound, no force, no nothing. And then a blast of pure force like a breath of dragon errupted from the end of gun, the strength blasting out all the glass in the windows, peeling the paint of the wall smashing the flames back on themselves, The bullets in the air burning away with each inch they moved foward, the force ripping up everything in its path. 

When Astrial lowered the gun, the area ahead of him looked like a battlefield the vector of pure force crashing through the world leaving this one line forced into nothingness amongst a world still perfect. That was the power of the waterfall flame, a tunnel of force boring its matterless existance through the world. 

The gun lowered to his side, he was sad he had to do that, removing the limiter and focuser of his gun was something he and every other Skyfall agent knew was only to be done when needed. The Skyfall gun, a piece of hardware so deadly only the most deadly could even use it, it was like forcing all your power through the eye of a needle, it took power to get there but once it came out the otherside it was concentrated and even more deadly than before. Years of having to compound his waterfall force into a small bullet form, years of temperment once the limiter was removed and its full breadth could be realised his and most of Skyfall's gun would devastate any area.  The guards vapourised and pounded out of existence, Astrial slumped to floor, creating a corridor sized wave of pure force strong enough to evapourate over 50 people took its toll even on the cream of the crop.

As he slumped to the ground a wave of a crystal blue flame washed over him, it had to either be a rain or tidal flame, he started to fight but quickly whichever flame it was he started to feel himself weaken. The Tidal flame able to absorb energy and dampen anything under its grasp and manifest as more tidal flame, the flame that keeps coming and uses your energy against you, yes this was a tidal flame for sure. 

Astrial saw the wielder walk up to him, again not more than 20 years old, but his uniform marked him as different. And then as Astrial tried to struggle, trying to use his waterfall flame to release a wave to free himself, the tidal flame worked its magic and stole more energy soon he was about to black out, a pistol whip to the side of the head and Astrial saw only black.

Astrial later then woke up tied to a chair upon a stage high up with a view of the Agoge grounds as the children fought for keys. He looked around a giant bowl filled with from what he could tell all the dying will flames crackled loudly on the stage and next to it, a woman sat.

"Oh your awake Astrial, happy Olympia!" She said her face widened into a grin.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 26, 2012)

Agoge, Nevada
5th November
Olympia Games

Gen-pop

Clash of the Spartans

As a Spartan it was almost unfair for him to compete against these scrubs, so it was no surprise that it wasn't long before Darwin had a key a black (Night) key in his possession and was racing, leaping and ducking at breakneck speeds like only the monkeyman could. He was giving his next move some thought, should he look for more keys? Before or after hiding this one? Or before or after he met up with Vincent and Maria first? 

He didn't quite realize it, as his mind was elsewhere but he was heading to the basketball courts and walked in on a site that snapped him right out of his thoughts. 

A bloody dog pile of various gen-pop thugs and thieves, with one of the premier Spartans dusting himself off, which was completely pointless as he wasn't going to get the blood off his clothes like that. RG3 was facing away from Darwin, and so didn't see that his eye trailed to one of the baskets where a white (Snow) key was. 

Well messing with RG3 was something few people dared, but could Darwin be this lucky? Well he might just grab it and run off without anyone even noticing it. And so he tip toed towards the basket, grabbed the key and was about to dash off as fast as he could with the least amount of noise but just as he was about to take off something was off. 

Something grabbed his leg like a vice, and he couldn't get away. "Eh?"

He looked down to see RG3 staring right up at him, and he was not amused.

----​
Northern Dorms

Guns and Gems

Two rivals had sought each other out, the Olympia and the clients that hired them to participate in the event were all just an excuse for the two to take each other on and prove finally which of the two was better. Both of them had similar roles in the prison, good weapons were hard to come by but these two could take what little materials the prisoners could get their hands on and make high quality weapons out of them. And if needed, wield them like the best as well, for a prize. 

The two had very different approaches to their trade, where Ali prided herself on her ability to combine beauty with lethality and so was often seen spending as much, if not more time on the aesthetics of her products. Her rival, Mary Jane MacShane was all about getting more bang for your buck. It would generally be effective, but over the top flashy and she was the queen of improvising. She could be locked in a cabinet, and blow herself out of it with cooking ingredients if she had to.

So now here they were, Ali carrying a pair of crossbows, blinged out of course from bolt to bow. M.J. on the other hand was brandishing multiple throwing knives, more taped to her person, and seeing the weapons her opponent carried made her wonder how the girl managed to get her hands all those diamonds.

CLANG​
Ali was the first to launch her attack, but the bolt was deflected and M.J. went in take her on at close, where she would have the advantage over the long range fighter that was Ali. 

---​
Western Dorms

Ice Queen VS Crackhead Clique

The Crackhead Click [Sec] hailed from the gen pop and were just a bunch of drug fiends that banded together in their daily struggle to get that next hit. They weren't even participating in the games, they simply weren't that organized. Their capabilities were limited to strength in numbers and toughness, as nothing could keep them down. They had gotten the smart idea to raid the ABC's while the Agoge was distracted, try to get their hands on whatever to get them currency or drugs somehow. They hadn't managed to get into one of Mello's stash houses, but they had found something of value. Two keys that had attracted a lot of a Olympia contestents to them already, they were going to take those keys and sell them to the highest bidder. 

Normally she wouldn't be found in the vicinity of these degenerates, but considering Mello was the one that hired her and the keys were needed to progress to the next round, plus the more keys Mello's side got, the less competition there would be in the next round.... Well for this once Val would make an exception, the amateurs that tried to take on this horde didn't have any success but Val was no amateur.

----​
Platina's Love Nest

"Oh your awake Astrial, happy Olympia!" She said her face widened into a grin.

The bound Astral was greeted by the sight of giddy Platina, skipping over to him. Well he thought it was Platina, he recognized the voice but her appearance had changed so much and frankly it was a bit much to take in. Too many colors and accessories. 

The next big shocker was when he plopped down on his lap, a bit too hard for his fun parts actually, and suddenly gave him a big kiss on the lips. 

"It's been so long since I've seen an old friend, or pleasant company at all actually......I'm going to make the most out of it!" She seemed to be treating this as a joyous event, and like she was getting ready to throw a tea party. "Can I get you anything?" She quickly added. "I'm sorry I had to make sure you couldn't do anything naughty, but who knows what those little fingers of yours would try to do if they were free to roam and with my soft magnificent curves here out in the open, free to be plundered."

Astrial wasn't sure what to make of this, Platina had always been a bit arrogant but this was just surreal. But he had more important things on his mind right now, he needed to get free and for that he would need to distract her. How better than to try and gather some information.

"What is this madness?" He looked down on the Agoge grounds at all the kids fighting with each other. "Where did all these kids come from, and why are you doing this?"

"Those are my babies....Duh." She got off of him and strutted towards the glass, to get a good view. "I'm giving them all my love to make them big and strong.......Sexy Spartans that will make all my dreams come true....."


----------



## Serp (Dec 26, 2012)

Astrial was confused, he had heard Platina had gone crazy, but he assumed insane with rage or stoic emptiness she had lost part of her soul, luckily the correlation between the flame of Earth and the crystals used in soul magic had allowed her to fill her void with void. But this a different kind of crazy some sort of Lolitia candycane bullshit. 

"Your dreams huh?" Astrial was going to play this out. His hands were tied behind his back and he couldn't reach any of his keys nor his gun. So in his clash hands he released a light waterfall flame, it was hard for people to release flames naturally unaided, but Skyfall were amongst the best so of course he could do it, the icing on the cake was most people could only use one aspect of the waterfall flame, the hard force blasts of the soft outward pressure bubble, Astrial could do both. The light waterfall flame was slowly bubbling up, but for now he had to talk. 

"Spartans you say, and I take it the name Agoge was in the same vein?" Astrial said.

"Oh Astrial you know how I love the details." She said giggling. He knew she liked the details although its a different type of details before. 

Platina turned back to Astrial smiling. "So Astrial, tell me what you think, do you like it?"

Now, that was the moment to go, the pressure had built up in his hands and then like a little bubble of force he released it and popped his hands out of the rope as it snapped. 

Astrial jumped up and padded himself down, his gun was missing, as the thought left he head he noticed it on a small table closer to Platina than to himself. All he had in his custom made Skyfall suit was his keyring. He whipped out his keyring and as natural as it was to shoot his guns he rolled around and whipped out the keys he needed.

Two keys in his hand, to a normal eye they would seem like 2 metal trinkets and to someone not skilled in how to use dying will flame they might as well be. But Astrial was skilled in their use, the newest way to fight newer and yet older technology than that of the box and rings. He lightly touched each of the keys, the key absorbing his dying will energy to manifest the form programmed in its core. 

There was a crackle and whoosh as the two keys manifested their forms into the physical world. Astrial was standing sniper rifle in his hand and a snow leopard at his feet. Each Skyfall kept another weapon other than their skyfall gun, most people had a more melee weapon like Aquis' harpoon or Goltera's whip, but Astrial was different, he was a shooter and fucking ace shooter at that. 

Astrials personal weapon was his high powered sniper rifle, unlike the skyfall gun that could shoot the blasts of pressure this rifle rather filled the shells with pressure bombs that would explode and activate on contact. 

"Platina, you have lost you way and your mind. I see now you are sick and would rather not kill you, but if you don't let me go and release the children, I and the Skyfall members on there way here will not hesitate to end your life here!"


----------



## Serp (Dec 28, 2012)

California 2011

Aquis was glad to be in California, he knew Maria and her mother were living here and maybe he might catch a glance of them. California was still his kind of place, sunny and sea breezy. 

Apparently this museum was due to be bit with its new shipment of artefacts. Although Goltera could have done plenty of damage with all this sand, Aquis pleaded the sea would deal with him easier than Gol's if she had the chance. 

Aquis reached the site of the museum and to what he saw in the sky made him choke back a breath. It was a man with wings flying around and breathing fire on people like it was a game. 

They were a full storey higher than him, he placed his hand in his pocket and pulled out a polished glass blue ball, dying will gems skyfall industries. He broke the gem between his finger and thumb and instantly tidal flame started to poor our, the solid liquid fire of the tidal flame bending its will Aquis' sea flame, he used the liquid fluid to propell him upwards. Landing on the raised roof platform he instantly sent tendrils of the tidal flame to wrapped up the dragon man. 

The dragon man was soon on the floor wrapped up in the leech like behaviours of the tidal flame.

"Well that way easy." Aquis said as he walked up the dragon man submerged in a bubble of energy sapping magic flaming water, it was then he saw what he thought was steam. He was boiling away the tidal flame with his own, Aquis raised his hand to turn the steam back to water, but it wasn't walking. Aquis sniffed the air, a chemically smell yet mystical, it was like burning magic. This Sora dragon guy was burning the tidal flames with his own sky flames, he was burning fire. They said the zodiac bloodlines gives strange properties to flame. 

Aquid jumped back just in time as Sora burst out of his water prison and flapped his wings and just floated about a foot off the ground. 
"Aquistino Volantis! He knew you would come, that's why he thought ahead." Soras voice like a deep dragonic snarl linking growls to make something that sounded like human speech. 

"What are you on about?" Before the words even fully left his mouth Sora had sent a ball of flame straight towards Aquis. An orange blurr and with what looked like a kick his defendor kicked the ball back at Sora.

"YAGAMI!" Sora snarled. Aquis looked up, he was right it was the mighty Shin Yagami.

"I thought you secret agent types were better than that Mr Volantis." Shin said with a smirk.

Aquis regained his composure. "Yes I suppose we are." 

"It's ok, the Vongola will take it from here, this one is an old enemy."

Sora spat a small ball of fire as if it were Saliva to the ground in reference to Shin's comment. "You made me the enemy, your brother stole my girl and not only you made him your mist Guardian but your Varia captain as well! You insult me, your oldest friend more of a brother than your twin ever was, yet you spat on our friendship!"

Shin narrowed his eyes. "Yes you were my friend, yes you helped me set up the Vongola to where it was now, but you were blinded by rage, your dragon bloodline poisoning your mind and then you tried to kill me brother. It was then you made us enemies."

"You didn't even like your brother! And all this speaking of family doesn't it make you wonder Aquistino, what it was were prepared for you?" Sora smiled a smiled full of sharp teeth.

Before anyone could react, Sora pulled out a box and released a real dragon into the air. "Go Ran, do it for Daddy!" 

"You named your dragon after Ran?!" Shin held back a laugh. Sora and Ran reacted with giant breaths of fire that shook the landscape.  

"I got this!" Aquis shouted and jumped in front of the next incoming fireball, in his hand he had a twisted piece of metal, if you looked closely at his hand when he touched the key, it aborbed some of the energy from his body and then it errupted, a giant sea serpent floating in inert dying will water flame. "The Volantis Leviathan!" 

He unhostered his skyfall pistol. The skyfall pistol was an amazing piece of technology using old mystics and new science. People say it was based on tech of the vongola guns, but that was a myth, the power in these guns was much older, only Aquis could feel its strengh, it was one of his gifts like a dowsing rod he could find feel and taste energy, maybe was connected to the transferance ability to change through the states of matter that connected him, maybe it was something older also. But Aquis knew the power and importance M placed on these guns was no joke.

He began firing shots with his gun, but for Aquis he could see things noone else saw when a skyfall gun was shot. Where normally one would effect things in your proximiety with your dying will flame and the effects would take on from there, the skyfall guns which essentially grab and force through the mechanism your dying will flame, a manfestation of your life energy. To everyone else it looks like a blast of force, to Aquis he could see it was like an etheral ghostly version of yourself was pushed forward at great speed and like when your humans hands spread flame to things near by, the hands of these ghostly figures could spread as well. It was a gun shooting astral copies of youself made out of your natural body energy. That was why it was so hard to use one of these guns, it forced you to create what could only be considered your souls avatar. 

The others just shot the guns and saw the results not the mechanics, as he was so gifted with. The astral soul version of yourself was you but different a reflection of your soul. Aquis' ones always held a trident and was part aquatic beast, scales and fins in a battle charged way.  Golteras avatar looked like her combined with a mountain lionness. Astrial's was his in a black tuxedo with two guns not much difference there. 

As he shot the bullets, and water began to twist and shot towards Sora, as Ran fought with the Leviathan. If you looked close, as Aquis could when the blasts went by it fundamentally increased the range and focus by shooting it all in one direction over 40 times. 

Sora was not to be weakened. He raised up and started laughing.
"Aquis we have your daughter and your wife, they are at the old Westwood studios. They will die in 5mins unless you leave now."


Aquis slumped to the floor, his leviathan shattered back into dying will. 
"Get up!" Shin shouted.

"Go save your daughter, I'll handle Sora."

Aquis stood up. "NO! It takes me 3 minutes to fly to the westwood, that gives me about a minute to take care of you Sora. And thats more than I need."

Sora started laughing, and Shin stood back hestatantly. Aquis pulled out the leviathan key again. And rubbed his energy along it charging it but before it was fully charged he placed it on his gun, the gun changing its form slightly. 

Aquis pointed this new gun straight up. His eyes narrow, hate and passion burning, the fuel of the sea flame. "As the Sky Falls!" and shot one bullet, before flying away. 

If you could see what Aquis could see, his astral form riding the leviathan beast into the clouds, the sea flame turning it all into water and then the down poor started. As the rain fell it twisted and turned and fused into what looked like a sky of falling water dragons. They all turned tide and fell down upon Sora and before they fell they turned to ice. Giant ice dragons with bodies as wide as horses crashed down on Sora with unrelenting force.

It was an attack the even Shin who wasnt even the target had to be careful not to get hurt. The remains of Sora, barely alive but serverly crippled and frostbitten. The falling ice dragons of Volantis when he used the force of the planets weather to shatter you. Wow, Shin was impressed, all that from one shot. But I guess Aquis knew how it worked.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 28, 2012)

Agoge, Nevada
5th November
Olympia Games

Platina's Love Nest

Platina VS Astrial

Despite the armed opponent threatening her life, Platina seemed less than impressed. She had her arms crossed and had more of an annoyed look on her face really. She even sighed, very dramatically and very lengthily like she was a child who had just been told by her mother that she really had to go join the family to church that day. 

"Blegh you're such a horrible guest, do we really need to waste our time with this?" She was answered by a somewhat confused but fully determined Astrial who prepared to take aim and fire, but before he could Platina had disappeared. 

"Well I guess it's kinda cute that you have so much confidence in your abilities, as foolish as that may be." Was heard from behind him, he spun around but again he saw no Platina. 

"I mean look at face you're making, that's just so adorable, makes me want to kiss you." And she promptly did so, while Astrial was trying to trying to figure out where she was coming from, he was caught off guard by her suddenly pressing up against his arm and standing on her toes to reach up and kiss him on the cheek before disappearing once more as he tried to take a swing at her. But this time he saw it as it happened, she actually just blurred out of view.

Astrial knew to expect an fearsome opponent, one of Skyfall's best ever with. That she would've been lethally fast was to be expected, but this was was beyond movement speed that could make a skilled combatant appear like a god in the eyes of a commoner. And this was beyond what one should be capable of doing with an Earth flame. What changed her, what had made her crazy, must've been responsible for this.

"I hope you realize now that this all is just silly, let's just enjoy the games and have a good time together honey." She was sitting on the seat Astrial had been bound to moment before, she had been toying with him and hadn't broken a sweat yet.


----------



## Serp (Dec 30, 2012)

Astrial was on edge, Platina had managed to keep her skill even though she showed little of it, it was proof that something remained minimal movement maximum damage, any time if she had wished to wound him fatally it would have been no problem. 

His Skyfall gun only a couple of strides away from him. He raised his sniper and fired a few shots towards Platina, the sniper shells buried under the ground the found on, as Astrial danced around the area as Platina seemed everywhere and nowhere he finally reached his gun.

His hand around its handle was a good feeling to him, he raised and pointed his Skyfall gun the silencer still on. He fired a volley of shots towards the various forms of Platina that dotted the area eventually he dropped his gun to his side and sighed. Platina stopped and looked at him almost as if genuine worry.

"Astrial dear?" She asked.

Astrial clenched his fists and the sniper bullets he had shot early not exploding on contact placed land mines of waterfall flame under the ground. They exploded with the usual force of waterfall flame of that level, dust and dirt flew up around Platina, the dust taking up most of the space in the area apart from one. 

As soon as the dust exploded Astrial made his way to the one area he knew wouldnt be as dusty as the rest due to sheer location. As he reached there he waited about half a second before Platina blurred into view escaping the dust cloud but appearing right infront of Astrial. 

Took close to shoot or raise a gun, Astrial raised his left hand and smacked it across her face in the second she stood aghast. "Snap out of it" He shouted at Platina dead in her face and it was then for another half a second he saw something in her deep eyes. The bowl of dying will flames burning brightly behind Astrial.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 1, 2013)

Agoge, Nevada
5th November
Olympia Games

Platina's Love Nest

Platina VS Astrial

The mood became a bit uncomfortable and eerily silent as a somewhat nervous Astrial eyed the stunned Platina who was had her palm pressed against her cheek and was looking utterly perplexed. 

"Look.....Uhmm......I hope that knocked some sense into you, I wanted to....." He was interrupted by Platina who mumbled.

"Did I just get slapped?" She simply couldn't believe it. 

Astrial made an another attempt to reason with her, though making sure to keep his rifle trained on the clearly mentally unstable warden. 

"Did I just get fucking slapped!" OK this was clearly getting out of hand, black flames started to gather around her hands and she pulled her Skyfall guns out of them. Before he even got the change to pull the trigger she had blurred out of view again, he knew what to expect and he rolled out of the way and scanned the immediate area he had just vacated to see where she would pop up again. 

This time something else came, instead of her appearing right next to him bullets made out of black Dying Will flame rained down and somehow tore large spherical holes in the floor. Before the agent even had time to process what exactly those bullets were doing, she was on him again, this going in for a close range assault as she started pistol whipping him violently. 

Astrial managed to position himself in the right way, to kick her off of him and got ready to take what would probably the best shot he'd be able to get. 

BANG!

His Waterfall flame bullet shot towards Platina, who blurred out of view just in time apparently. Only a minor squirt of blood remained, before the liquid could even land on the floor the bullet had already struck at the bowl that contained the assortment of dying will flames. 

A loud explosion followed and then all Astrial could see was a bright flash as flames rained in every which direction.


----------



## Serp (Jan 2, 2013)

Astrials flame attribute had saved him many a time before but this time was different it was the cause of the problem, he had returned his sniper to stasis during the fumble with Platina. His skyfall gun was objectively stronger and less clunky. 

Astrial was erratic when he shot his gun, an one thing M always told them was to be serene when shooting this gun.  She said that a gunshot was an expression of self rather than just a blast of energy and for that his shot had gone awry the blast had hit the existing bowl of dying will flames and the pressured force of the waterfall flame had hit the bowl and errupted the bowl of flames everywhere through the force of Astrials grand waterfall flame. 

Platina was gone and Astrial had been shot out of the viewing arena sent flying into the genpop of Agoge. 

The effects of the flame explosion where not only limited to Astrial and Platinas little love nest but they swept the over the whole of the Olympia games. 

------
Vincent vs Klaus

Vincent and Klaus were bloody and bruised, Klaus had taken more actual damage but for his size it was nothing. It was then that the wave hit them and they were sent back to the floor, although they were tingling from the wave of flames they wrote it off as nerves from the fight. 

Klaus rose up to strike Vincent and he ran to punch him, waves were slowly pulsing off his fist. He launched a punch at Vincents face, with the aim to take him out for good and claim the key. 

Vincent was slowly failing back but he raised his hand to try and catch Klaus' punch as Klaus' fist made contact with his palm, a wave of energy went back it would have exploded his hand with the power of vibrations but Vincent's hand fought back, a swirling palm of energy caught Klaus' fist and the resultant force sent them flying back once more.


---

RG3 vs Darwin

Darwin was grasped tightly by RG3, the young Spartan was afraid but he could overcome this if he thought smartly. The wave of the dying will flames hit them, RG3 bulking size only meant that he was pushed back with a slight stagger. His grip still strong on Darwins leg, Darwin started to scream as electricity began to crackle out of RG3 hand and shoot pain through his body. 

He could the feel the cells in his body cooking, in a scream a yellow glow started to warm his body the pain from his leg lessening, and then he whipped his tail around and wrapped it around RG3 neck. Wait he had a tail, that was new, a tail and a weird yellow glow.


----------



## Serp (Jan 2, 2013)

1853 
Wyoming 

Joseph Rhea was one of the best gunsmiths in the whole of the greater United states. But alas he was almost 4 score and 3 years, it was amazing that he lived to 83, his wife had died 10 years ago leaving him to look after their 15 year old daughter, Emilia. Emilia was being trained to take over from him when he died, with no sons and with his daughter caring for him in his old age never gaining a husband meant that she was his only heir and he wanted to her to at least have a profession in this world. Gunsmithing was a talent that would bring her many custom. 

Joseph was working in the back room while Emilia was watching the front of the shop.

"Em, you alright out there?" He asked softly, no response.

Then a slight scream. Joseph ran forward and out of the shop to see Emilia being dragged by the neck. Joseph looked up and met with the abductors eyes, Cletus Blacktooth. Cletus had his arm around Emilia's neck, twirling her beautiful blonde hair in his fingers and sniffing up her neck with his head. He smirked at Joseph.

Another man next to Cletus nodded towards Joseph. "Joey Joey, where are the pistols you owed us, a score if I recall correctly, you have had your 4 days old man."

"Jackson please, leave my daughter out of this, its my fault I told you I could make 20 of the guns you desire in such short time, gunsmithing is an art, I cannot rush lest the finished product fail to excite." Joseph was on his knees now.

Jackson laughed. "Ok heres what I'll do, I'll take your tasty daughter here. And when you finish the pistols you can have her back, but in the meantime Cletus here will take out a days interest worth of payment each morning and night in ways only a man can torture a woman until you return, sounds fair to me." As he said that Cletus grasped one of Emilias breasts and licked her face.

"Please! No! Leave her out of this!" Joseph was back on his feet. "Take all you want, take me! Please leave her out of this."

During this commotion a crowd had gathered, watching but not doing a thing, Jackson and Cletus were given free reign from the sheriff as long as they left him alone, thus none of the townsfolk would dare step against them. But in the crowd was someone who was new to the villiage, a man in the prime of his life. His hair a silver blonde a sharp yet smooth contrast to Emilias spun gold. His suit was dark raven black that light glinted slightly at an angle. His shirt was a dark rich grey with black pinstripes and his tie was as white as snow. Upon his head his hat hid his eyes, his oh so deep eyes.

To him these townsfolk were weak, they had nothing to be conquered by two men, it was pathetic. And he had seen alot, slowly the weakness of man was making him bitter, but as for now he still had compassion and maybe space for love in his heart, even after so long. If they rose up to fight, he would help them, but if they failed to even try to save themselves they deserved to be ruled, to be crushed.

"NO!" Joseph shouted and pulled out a pistol from his work belt. He pointed his old shaky hands towards Jackson and Cletus. 

"Old man, is that even finished, plus you dont have the balls!" He nodded to Cletus who began to pull Emilias hair and grope her some more.

Jackson laughed and it was then that Emilia bit into Cletus' arm and the retorted by smacking her across her face. It was then the man saw her face, not soft by any means of the word, but sharp and stern unattractive to some. He could see the fire in her eyes as if even if the sky were to fall she would fight to stand. Her eyes a light hazel, orange in the right light.

Joseph pointed the pistol and fired, but alas it was incomplete and nothing happened. Cletus and Jackson started to laugh and the townsfolk silently stood back and watched. Jackson walked up to Joseph once again on the floor and placed his gun to Joseph's forehead. Jackson had killed for less and this old man had tried and failed to shot him, this was amusing yes but also unforgiveable. 

"NO! FATHER!" Emilia shouted out.

"I would do that if I were you." The mysterious man said stepping out from the crowd.

"And who the fuck are you." Jackson said turning the gun on the stranger.

"Someone I would advise you not to challenge."

"Pah, Jackson Bearboro fears no man." And with that the dirty cowboy bandit emptied 5 rounds into the mysterious man. The bullets were absorbed into the mans suit as if the suit were actually liquid tar moulded to his shape. The man chuckled. 

"I've been stabbed, hacked at, burnt and even drowned but never have I been shot. It kind of itches." The man said laughing, removing his hat and running his hand through his silver blonde hair. His eyes a myriad of colour, mezerizing. 

"What are you?" Jackson demanded. "Demon! Witch!" 

The man shook his head and answered one word. "God." And flicked his finger, the breeze from his finger grew bigger, larger and hotter until it was a jet of orange fire. Cletus was burning a beautiful orange gold, his screams filling the air. After letting him suffer enough the man clicked his fingers, the flames intensified and he became ash. 

Cletus dropped the gumsmiths daugher in training and ran, as he dropped her the blond man ran to her and lifted her off the ground with surprising strength. 

"Are you ok?" He was a fighter not a lover, but inside was many people, poets, writers, kings and generals. But this was coming from him, the little boy he was before he became what he is. In his colourful eyes, something soft never seen before, looking into her orange gems. 

"My dear I asked you if your ok, whats your name?" Emilia was in shock she opened her mouth to speak and only managed to squeeze out one syllable. 
"Em..."

He nodded and smiled. "M? Thats a strange yet fitting name my dear, I am Chronos."


----------



## Serp (Jan 2, 2013)

Agoge Nevada 2010 
Lower Levels. 

"Oh yes this is amazing!" Platina said barely able to hold back her excitement. She had just finished looking through the tests they took in of the new Agoge freshmen.

"Mistress..." One of the Zombified brainwahsed servants she had working for her moaned.

"Worry not Norman, look her at the essence of their flame."

"..." Norman replied his mind blank, as many of Platina's early brainwashing subjects acted, not that she minded he was almost brain dead she went on with her exciting tale.

"Lookie, at this sparkling right here on the flame aura, do you know what that means?"

"...huh?"

"Ok allow me to explain, that's a Chronos burn. When an extremely strong outside flame touches your own or even one fair back in your bloodline the mark is burned into the flame for generations to come."

"Ok..." Norman responded.

"And through everyone even run through this Agoge program this is the second one we have found."

"What?"

"The significance you ask? Well Chronos is the only person in history to awaken more than one flame domain nevermind all 3, it was said because his blood allowed for the perfect crossing over of the domains. Any flame aura with a chronos burn on it means one thing, its a person who can due to the influence Chronos had on the formation of their flame and thus the body and soul means..." Platina waited Norman to answer.

"Ugh...." Norman hesistated.

"Oh you really are an idiot aren't you, Chronos can use all three domains anyone with a flame that originated somewhat as a splinter of Chronos great triflame soul means they have the potential somewhere down the line for some sort of cross flame domain abilites. Born from Chronos and as thus granted the power to challenge and end him once and for all, the Myth keeps repeating."

"So we have 2 people with... Chronos touched flames?" Norman asked.

"Yes, two people I am going to keep my eye on, and make sure that they grow up big and strong, oh yes. Make them the best they can be." She said throwing the files with pictures of a young black male and a young hispanic female to Norman.

Platina turned to look in the screens of the Cameras that covered Agoge she smiled. In Genpop, on the Areas not owned by the current Agoge gangs the south; Suzaku run by the Japanese Yakuza brat Kiriyama, or Knightmare run by the British who controlled the north, or even Hash-Ashin the middle eastern run east Agoge, running things from Hash, to guns and even hits other inmates. Agoge was tough for the new kids. Platina was watching Genpop as a young Hispanic girl stood face to face with the black child from the files.

She smiled at him, and he looked as slick as an oil spill. He had that aura of confidence the jocks back at her high school had, but also that ambition on what she could call badboy practices, but it was so attractive. To him she was hot and fiesty like many other chicks he had seen come and go across his path but he knew she wasn't fronting he hated people disrespect him, but this girl liked him he could tell, but he could also tell she would take no shit he would have to work for it.

"So chica whats your name?"

"Maria, and your Papi?"

"Carmello." He smiled he coolest smile and she blushed, under the sappiness here the strength of their character was still coming out.

This was going to be the start of an interesting relationship, a fateful one for sure.

----
Maria vs Aki.

Mello had ordered her dead? No that was bullshit she and Mello may fight every other day but they always made it back to each other, they had survived the early days in Genpop togther the days many people didnt make. They always came back to each other that meant never actually getting rid them, not that she thought Mello could murder in cold blood, self defence sure we all had to, but straight order a hit and on her she couldn't believe. 

"Mello wouldn't say that!!!!" Maria shouted, this wasn't the best of times for her, she wanted to Win Olympia sure, like she and Mello had promised each other years ago, and she was sure he wanted to win too, but to kill her, maybe she didn't know him anymore really. A tear rolled down her face.

"No! Mello wouldn't she said rushing at Aki.
"Dumb bitch, you know he paid me well for getting rid of you, on top of all the wealth he also gave me the dick." Aki started to laugh, Mello had really fucked that asian skank but Maria was weak and Aki wanted to kill.

As Maria hesitated Aki darted forward with her knives, Maria saw the knives coming towards her. The blast came from behind and the girls screamed, Aki was thrown forward and into Maria who was sent through the doors and into the pool.

Aki slowly raised up. "At least that bitch drowned, quite Ironic" she said. Slowly raising up and limping away, until she heard a bubbling sound and looked back at the pool. Rising out of the pool on a wave of water was Maria, the rage in her eyes. 

"You fuck my man, and then you throw me into the pool to drown! AWWW you don fucked up now bitch!" Maria's rage hiding the fact that she was riding a wave, she raised up and threw the broke mop javelin and it went flying through the air and landed straight in Aki's chest. "Squinty eyed bitch!" Maria spat and then she had to pass out, she was tired.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 4, 2013)

Agoge Facility
Nevada USA
5th of November 2012
Gen-pop

Mello VS Yung Ho

Things hadn't turned out as she had expected, Yung Ho was forced to be on the defensive and was hiding out behind a pillar as Mello roamed the hallway for his target, considering he would hire people to do his dirty work she never considered that he would be this tough to take out when isolated from his men but the as short as the first round had been, one thing was obvious. Taking him head on wasn't the smart play, he was tough in a fist fight and her expertise lied elsewhere. She was an assassin after all.

She worked best from the shadows, taking a lethal strike when expected the least. And a perfect distraction was about to take place, Yung Ho didn't quite realize herself that the event that had just taken place had unlocked something within her.

But Mello certainly did, he was suddenly overcome with an immense pressure. He loudly groaned as he fell to his knee and as he clutched his chest and closed his eyes in pain, he did not see a great number of rings form around him. The rings seemed to contain some writing, appearing as a band of runes manifesting in a dark red color. 

Yung Ho was alerted by the sound Mello made, and spotted him downed and engulfed by some manifestation. There was no one in his immediate vicinity but he was obviously in distress, and though she was unsure of what was going on...... This seemed as good an opening as she could ever get, cautious but with the intent to kill she made a run at him. Just as he was taking the last couple of steps to bring her within killing distance, Mello yelled out once more and the manifestations seemed to intensify.

CRACK!

Mello fell flat down on his face, the ground soon started cracking and neither of them could do anything when it gave and sent the both of them falling down.

The Krypt

Platina had calmed down somewhat by now, at least she wasn't brimming with murderous rage anymore. No she was giddy with excitement now, she had retreated to the monitor room located down on this level and what she was seeing on her screens had made her day. One by one, her babies were awakening their hidden potential one by one, all over the Agoge. 

She wasn't too concerned why this was happening, what was on her mind was making the most out of this situation. She blurred out of existence once more, this time making a short trip towards the the lounge where her generals spent their off time.

All three of them were present, wearing their black and gold uniforms that indicated their rank. They stood up in respect for their master, when they noticed her presence and got ready to execute whatever she ordered. "Take a selection of your men, a dozen or so each, and head to the nursery." Nursery being her choice of name for the area where the minors roamed in the Agoge. "Keep the kid gloves on but I want you to push the babies so that I can see what they're made of."

Without a word, they all took off to gather a squad and head up per instructions. The brainwashed flame users that Platina had gathered here, and were stationed here in the lower levels of the Agoge, were organized into three division that were led by these individuals.

The Sea-division was led by the tall blond female, a blue badge on her chest indicated her command of this division. In a different life she had been a boss in the Agoge, Siobhan Roark ruling the Northern Dormes as the boss of Knightmare. 

The Earth-division, led by general Kiriyama, in the past he ruled the South as the Yakuza boss of the Suzuka clan. His badge was dark red in color, 

The Sky-division, was under the command of Rashad Abdul Jabbar, perhaps better known as Raj, not long ago feared as the boss of Hash-Ashin who had a bloody reign of the Western dorms. 

They went their separate ways, summoning a squad of their men before they would venture up. There they would split up, but while their men would blindly head out and execute their instructions. The generals instead headed out to go toe to toe with their successors, their egos driving them to see what the new generations of bosses were made off.


----------



## tgre (Jan 8, 2013)

Romulus Repartore
November 2012
Nevada

Taking off his aviators in the hot heat, Romulus winced as the blinding sun pierced his eyes. The strength of the heat wasn't as bad as he thought but he had never experienced a sun so bright. Being a night-person himself, he wasn't accustomed to much light at all.

"Excuse me mademoiselle," Rom had stopped a nearby female and began speaking with a flawless french accent,"I was wondering where I could find the police station, you see I am trying to visit some family and I figured I'd start searching there"

The female blushed furiously, it was obvious she had never met anyone from outside of the United States, this was clearly a big deal for her, "Well you can keep heading the street you're on, and make a left after about 200m. You'll see some shops but beyond that is the copper station. You can't miss it,  big blue and white sign!" She courtsied as she walked away which Rom found highly amusing.

"Come on Rem... I know you're in here somewhere, this is ridiculous" Rom muttered to himself, he realised that while coming to Nevada to look after his family had been a noble gesture, it was pretty much akin to diving into a haystack looking for the smallest needle in the world; next to impossible.

"Wait was that-" Rom whirled around, he thought he sensed the flicker of a flame emanating from somewhere, the kind of flame that only a dying will can produce, "Nah, can't be..."


----------



## Serp (Jan 8, 2013)

*Shit hits the fan!*

Astrial had landed in Gen-pop, he raised his head and  all around him kids with weaker flames had not noticed the issues but if one looked close enough it was easy to notice the kids that around the place were being crushed either by their own flames or the flames of their opponents. This was Astrials fault his waterfall flames causing all this destruction and manifestation of these flames. 

It was then a door opened out of the ground and a troop of people began to march out led by a blonde haired woman who couldnt be more than 20, was one of Platina's guard a warped young soul. They hadn't seen him yet he rolled around a corner, he was tired and wounded with the right shot he could take most of them out with his skyfall gun or even his sniper but one false move and he was fucked. Astrial looked up to the sky and out towards the horizon, he asked for something good to happen and then he smiled. Ahead of him in the desert he could see in the sky a storm was brewing and the sand of the desert whipping up a sandstorm, by themselves that was nothing but together at the same time meant only one thing, help was on the way.

Astrial closed his eyes and waited. The blond general was walking around, her troop was knocking down the children in peril, they took notice and were running and hiding it would only be a matter of time before the troops found him. Then it happened.

A blast so loud and then over the wall he saw two people, one riding a wave of sand and one with a wave of water. Astrial and Goltera. 

Gol whip in hand began to lash things to shreds the gravity crushing the targets to the ground. Aquis harpoon in hand was running around and stabbing the troops whenever they crossed his path. 

"Aquis!" Astrial called out, Aquis turned and ran to Astrial. "My friend, where is Platina?" 

Astrial smiled "She was up there, but now, I know not where. Have you any sun gems I have run out." Aquis smiled and handed Astrial a yellow glass like pill and he swallowed it. 

Goltera on the other was attracted somewhere and had no chance to stop. A boy was on the floor crushed by his own gravity flame. Gol raised his skyfall gun and shot him, instantly the gravity flames canceled each other out, she ran to him. 

"You eat this. It will help." She ejected the magazine from the skyfall gun, the gun didnt use bullets but over time made dying will gems from excess flame and stored them in the magazine. She pressed a earth flame crystal into the boys mouth and forced it in, as he struggled to stop her, but Gol was strong, training under intesnse gravity gave her powerful muscles.

But then as she turned around the blonde haired bitch had caught up.
"Skyfall huh, allow me to show you the power of Agoge." And she pulled out a gun, an agoge gun an obvious imitation of the skyfall ones. She turned to the black boy who was now getting a hold of himself.

"I might need some help you upto it?"


----------



## Serp (Jan 12, 2013)

Gol had her pistol out and looked at the sea flame user that had just sent Mello flying.
"Thats what they want from you, they own you and feel your getting too rowdy, I on the other hand was sent to rescue you! Now I'll let you show me what you got then boy!"

Gol cracked her whip on the floor next to her, the ground cracking and breaking shooting jutts of rock everywhere from under her feet, Gol began riding the projectiles towards the see bitch. When she was high enough in the air, the same patterns Mello had seen coming from him wrapped around her and she began to float, but before that even had time to register she had pulled out her gun and began shooting. 

The strangest thing was the bullets were not flying and killong the folk, instead each shot she took on one of the fodder guards, the ground around him instantly flew towards them like they were a strong centre of gravity and each person was dropped to the floor encased in dirt, rock and stone from the area. 

Gol had gotten through about a good few of them before she landed back on the floor and pointed her skyfall gun at the sea bitch. And smiled.

The sea bitch smiled back. "Earth Flame so simple, no flare for the spectacular." She said. Gol was confused but she could feel something she wasn't sure what it was. The ground ripped open and a wave of water flew out, the pipes under Gen-pop were being used against her. The water threatened to crash down over Gol and Mello, but with a shot at Mello from her own gun that sent him floating away with her up in the air, just outside of Sea bitches initial counter. 

"So boy, you got any special tricks?" Gol asked sarcastically at Mello. Before giving a slight worrying look at the sea bitch, she could take her sure but how much colateral damage would have to happen first. 

"I am Goltera Prezio! At least do me the honour of telling me your name?"


----------



## Serp (Jan 15, 2013)

Platina's Krypt

Platina was looking at her screens. The babies were one by one showing off the skills she had incubated inside them for oh so long. But her ex-team mates seemed determined to stop this joyous day from concluding.

Astrial, Aquis even her own cousin Goltera. Oh how nice would it have been to see Gol anytime outside of this situation.

Norman was busy looking at the flame auras. Each and every person in Agoge had had their blood type and tease of their dying will flame recorded. On the screen it had hightlighted who should have the strongest flames, who should be VIPs, not only to observe their growth, but to insure they remain in Agoge. Like last time the bosses of Agoge had proved their worth, although Platina organised it so that the boss flames would have better odds, the work was all theirs to make it to the top and likewise they were the highest potential flame users.

Platina often mused once she realised she had Aquis daughter in Agoge should she have let her go. Maybe, mayhaps or whatever, her flame strong and delicious in its own was touched by Chronos, meaning Aquis was also, a dangerous trait. A mutative trait that could be unpredictable, thus that made sense not to alert Aquis to this program and it also meant she could study it and hopefully harvest it. 

Looking at the cameras watching the havoc, Norman squinted his eyes, it was like a blur had run past one of the cameras, and then the next and so on. It was then there was an explosion, the security door had been blown clean off, and the dying will sensors had not registered any flame use. 

Platina sigh and turned from the screens, looking at the mess all over the place she frowned. A chair behind her then turned around and hooded figure then spoke.

"Sorry about that Tina, but getting to you is getting harder and harder these days." He removed his hood and yawned. It was a young man, brown hair, nothing remarkable, maybe twenty five years. 

"Oh Daniel how lovely of you to pop in." Platina responded.

Daniel stretched his arms and after popping a few joints smiled.
"You know Jove and I were very angry when we heard about this Agoge of yours." His eyes narrowed.

"And now you converse with Jove, go to dinner and gossip like little girls." Platina said and turned up her nose.

Before she could blink, Daniel was so close to her, she could smell the raw musk of his inner flame. But then just as quickly as Daniel was on her, she was gone and appeared a few metres away.

Platina had a scowl on her face and raised her hand.

Daniel sighed and ran his hand through his hair. 
"Lets not start this again, I can't catch you and you can't hit me, its pointless. Now let me finish. I don't meet up with Jove for fun, he hates me as much as I hate him, but you are our common interest.  So you starting up a base training kidnapped children, and hiding it with the strongest illusions one could muster, made us share our concerns."

Platina laughed, "So now its out in the open, you and Jove hope to come in here, tell me how naughty I am and then punish me?" She batted her eyelashes. 

It was then Daniels time to laugh. "I always knew where you were my dear, I can track your scent." He made a motion sniffing the air. "Your illusions are strong yes, all 3 types in conjunction I can see why it took Skyfall nearly 6 years to hack it. But you see if all their brains even M is working on maximum AA batteries, my brain runs on pure disel baby. Your illusions shatter as they try to break through all these layers of smoke."

Daniel then got serious again. "Tina, enough of these games. Throw away that darkened flame, and join me in perfection." He opened his hands towards her, grey ethereal looking smoke danced on his finger tips and swirled in his palm. "Your agoge plan is dead, abandon the Black Queen and join me."

Platina raised her hand to hid her grin.
"Daniel my dear, I have told you once and once again, I cannot. Why the Black Queen, because it is who I am, as is Jove the White King, it was written in the stars. You cannot have me you are nothing but a pawn."

Daniel was getting angry, all around his body you could see the air shimmering. "A pawn maybe, but a pawn can become a king." He said jumping out of his seat.

Platina grinned deviously "Why be a King, when you can be a Queen, have you not played the game little boy?"

Daniel calmed down and started striding around. "I am potentially the best chess player in the world, little girl. To be a king is to be a beacon of power, Queens can be replaced but when the king is dead, the game is lost. Remember that, Queens can be REPLACED!!" 

As Daniel raised his voice, Platina turned to him, she could feel the force of his inner flame on her chest. In the split second it took him to do this and leave one would have seen, Daniel bend his knees and jump, jump through the ceiling and all the way back upwards to the nursery.

Platina raised a hand to her eye, "Such a lost young man."

"Yes...Mistress" Norman said in response.


----------



## Serp (Jan 18, 2013)

There was a grand explosion in the yard like a blast of grey smoke had burrowed through the undergrowth of Agoge. 

Aquis saw this as his chance to get into the belly of the beast, skated over and jumped down the hole that would lead to the heart of Platina base.

Astrial had noticed the grey ball also, but he remembered what it meant. Who it meant. His gun was raised and he was looking around until he saw him, looking no ways out of place, another lost youth in the Agoge. But this was Daniel Blaine, the smoker. Daniel was as much a threat as Platina or Jove, Astrial knew.

Astrial raised his gun and pointed it at Blaine. He pulled the trigger, luckily this was a skyfall gun, an extention of his own soul and flame of movement. He could choose what his waterfall blast would and would not rip through, a trait that these Agoge gun and another knock-offs wouldn't hope to achieve. 

The blast rolled over many of the children like a warm breeze, but gained its full force when it met with Daniel. The silencer was on, so the blast was smaller and more compact, guaranteed to piece through most anything. 

Daniel was fast and already had his hand up, the blast of waterfall flame crashed into his hand, throwing his arm back with a fast jerk. Daniel soon found his balance and raised his hand. On his white fleshed palm, where the blast had struck was a small red mark, and a small amount of brusing. But as he watched, grey wisps like i*c*st legs where weaving in and out and over and in, and the already small wound was slowly fading away.

Daniel laughed. "Astrial is it? Good shot old chap." And as he finished the sentence was already standing infront of him. "Now I like Ms Prezio, so I allow her to take certain liberties, but you, your not even a pawn." Daniel set to end his life, most men would have died then. Astrial was not most men, he released an instant blast of waterfall pressure pushing both, he, Daniel and anyone else back. Unfortunately Dan wasn't even pushed back by that, but luckily Astrial had. Now a safe distance away from his attacker, Astrial sat back and waited for the sun flames still in his body to slowly mend his broken and newly broken bones. Daniel Blaine was something else, a wee scratch from a blast that could raze armies if used correctly, was something that Astrial had not believed possible.  

Maria was busying running around and jumping over the injured inmates all over the floor. She ran to her base, in the North, the safe north. As she entered her room, who she saw standing there ran a shiver down her back. It was Raj, Raj Jabbar. Raj was boss of the Western Dorms before Mello, he was Mello's predecesor, he helped Mello the boy after the conflict over control of the north, Mello's skills and talents appreciated by someone who hated the North and now Maria as much as Mello had in the past. 

Mello at least once had something in his heart for Maria, Raj was all hate. It was that hate in Mello that had allowed the newest Boss of the Western Dorms to be named one Carmello Barksdale. They had rose up together but in the few months between 5th of November Olympia and End of January transfers to the adult prisons, Carma had gone from almost lovers of a sort to two of the biggest players in Agoge each with it out for the other. 

"Maria, darling do sit." Raj said as he waved his hand across the room to a chair. Plently of over guys were standing behind Raj ready to take out his every order.

Maria sat down. "You know I've never been in here, ever since I was arrested for Arson all those years ago, I was a westward man you see. I grew up in west, I ruled the west and then I left the west. I never got to see in here, not when Sio was boss nor when her predecessor sat on the north throne either. So its a real charm to get in here."

Now Raj was mocking her, making her seem like a failure before her predecessors, sitting in the room that they had all sat in, like he was a boss again, like he was better than a boss. Maria couldn't take it and jumped up and threw the cup of tea that had been set before her at his head. The guys in suits motioned to move, but Raj stilled them with a hand.

He walked around now covered in tea, his perfect designer stuble, with his hair combed ever so nice looked at maria. He grinned, "I was told to bring you guys in safe, not to harm you too much. But rumour has it that Mistress really wants you and sweet sweet Mello more than anything, your special, like me it seems. So she can understand why you might have caused me problems that led to you being a bit roughed up in transit." 

Raj raised what looked like a twisted piece of metal, and from it a long blade started to form, as it took power from Raj it became more and more solid. Finally in Raj's hand was a long arnately decorated middle eastern blade, the edge wickedly sharp. He pointed it at Maria.

"Now shall we begin?" His smile grew larger. "Take off your clothes, lets see what it was Mello went crazy for?" He chuckled.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 19, 2013)

Present Time 

Krypt, observation room

The niglets had all met up along the way, the Skyfall agents leading them down here as the way out. Their escorts had branched off to pursuit Platina, telling the niglets to move on ahead and that they would catch up later. So here they, unsure of which direction to take really and only knowing that down on this level one of the exits was supposed to have been.

The techies were the ones that directed them to the computers, hoping to find a clue to the exit, little did they know.......They would find a lot more than just a way out of this place. 

Meanwhile nearby

Gol and Aquis had met up, joining forces to take down the sick twisted mind behind this juvenily torture facility. 

It wasn't long until they track her down, she was eminating that aura, dark, cold and seemingly bottomless in nature. That feeling and the sight they welcomed couldn't have been more mismatched, the glammed out innocently yet highly disturbed looking Platina pounced on Gol.

Who was wrapped in a tight hug before she knew it, and the hug was over before she could've made a move to strike. Platina blurred into nothingness, reappearing at a safe distance away from them. 

"My sweet little Golly, it's been far too long!"


----------



## Serp (Feb 4, 2013)

The generals didn't back down, they stood strong they were well versed in how to use their flames and how to fight, all being Agoge graduates they were all tough as nails, Agoge did not create weakness, if anything it bred brutality. 

"Yo G, you had a reason to be going right?" Sludgee asked Mello to his side.

"Yes Maria, yuh look like yuh have betta places to be, so gwan!" Vincent shouted as he raised his weapons.

The generals looked at this successors and they looked back and slowly started to make their way towards the route Astrial had gone down.

Kiriyami raised his gun to aim at Mello and shot a blast of orange fire, Maria shouted out and Mello turned around to see the blast of fire coming towards him, he raised his knives and was blasted back as the blast struck the blades, as he raised up one of the gems on his blade was glinting orange. 

Before Kiriyami could shoot again, the others had decided to strike. The generals and their packs were in combat with the runaways. Maria was worried about them, but to show them that inferred that they were weak and she would not bring that shame upon those who came to help her, plus although Jasper was not to be seen, he was close by and even if he did avoid exploding the good guys could take down the generals with minimal difficultly, she hoped.

Vincent had stepped up and she trusted Vincent with her own life, it would insulting not to trust him with his own.

"I'll be back Vincent!" She shouted.

"I know, bauss!" Vincent said smiling heavily as he started to smash through his opponents with his large baton. Maria wiped away a tear and dragged Mello along.

"Mello these weird powers that we are all are getting, it seems that the warden knew it would happen or gave them to us, Raj and the other ex-bosses seem to have it also, I don't understand what is happening to us."

Mello looked to her as they ran through the underground maze, trying to catch Astrials trail. "Look Maria, I was almost killed by my own powers, we will figure it out later but for now, we need to help and find your dad ok!" Mello said as he gripped his knives hard, trying not to show his anxeity. Sure he was alittle scared, but courage is not the absence of fear, but rather the knowledge that something else is more important than fear, and Maria was one of those things, although he was loathe to admit it, but it was the same for her, he knew it, she knew it, Sludgee knew it, Vincent knew it, everyone knew it noone talked about it. 

A hall was coming up infront of them, the huge paw marks on the door and the fact it was swinging open made them believe that was the right way.

They entered the doors and what sight greeted them was more than they ever imagined. 

It was a huge hall, like a gladiator stadium is was grand and beautiful. Goltera was flying across the room, trails of sand at her feet and hands, throwing them towards the Warden, Astrial was shooting his gun also, but the Warden kept fading in and out of space. 

A young man in a hoodie was sitting cross legged on the floor watching and smiling, and then she saw him, Aquistino Volantis her father, shooting and controlling waves of water also trying to catch the Warden.

"DAD!" Maria shouted.

Aquis looked and his eyes widened as he saw his daughter, it was then Platina decided to go on the offensive.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 8, 2013)

"Ah how sweet, a little familie reunion." Platina giggled as Mello and Maria crashed the fight that was going on between Aquis, Gol and Astrial. Platina had been messing around before, the trigger to make the switch to go serious came in the form of these new arrivals. In particular Maria, with the growth these kids had already just made in a single day by unlocking their powers due to that happy accident that was Astrial blowing shit up, how better than to push Maria even further by witnessing the death of her father in front of her eyes.

Out of what had been empty space, she dove her hands into dark swirling flames and she pulled out her Skyfall guns. Though a beast in her old day with them, maximizing the power of her Earth flame, she was arguably god like when they made her Night flame that much more potent.

She prevented the tearful reunion of father and daughter, shooting once a seemingly insignificant jet black bullet in between the two of them but as it impacted it exploded violently. Instead of leaving a bullethole, a chunk the size of a basketball was completely gone, those witnessing the event couldn't help but get a bit nervous thinking about what would happen if just one of those bullets struck them.

"Now just be good little boys and girls and sit still, I wouldn't want to cripple my two favorites while I handle you three pesky brats."


----------



## Serp (Feb 14, 2013)

Aquis looked at his daughter and was almost blinded. His ability to see ones dying will was allowing him to see the two glowing beacons that were Mello and Maria. If he was to look at one of his partners, their dying will under their control thus a small aura wrapped around them or even to look at Blaine no aura but a small wrap of smoke held around him, but to look at Maria and Mello, their great power simply just woken up, but like an explosion of any kind the power wild and strong, uncontrolled leaking out in such powerful waves. 

His daughter was here, under the ownership of his once teammate! 

"Platina! Your hand even extended to my own daughter, does your twisted mind really hold no honour for us? We were, we are your family!" Aquis shouted at Platina.

Platina simply laughed. "Aquis if you are my family, then surely Maria by extension is mine to love also, and trust me I have taken good care of her." Platina's guns still hovering between Aquis, Gol and Astrial. 

Maria was so confused. "Papa, whats going on?!" She shouted, as she shouted he could see her power fluxuating, such was the way of the Sea Flame. Like Poseidon their sire, those of the sea found power in times of greatest emotion, as like those of Zeus found it when their leadership demanded it and like those of Hades who bounced back from every defeat stronger than the last. Was it this trait that allowed Platina to absorb the night, was it this that made Goltera rise through the ranks after the fall of her cousin no doubt it was this that made Aquis strongest when his family was in peril. 

But power was power and it could always overwhelm, Maria and from the looks of it the boy that stood along side her had reached a level of power output, no doubt thanks to their bloodlines that made them face advanced for where Platina had them on her training schedule. The power no doubt already effecting them, the look on the face of the boy, his deepen eyes told him his interal gravity was fighting him, Maria soon would feel the effects of her sea flame through her blood, it was not pleasant to be eaten by your own power while it remained raw and untamed. 

This was a bad situation Platina was facing them, he had no time to teach her how to manage the flame, if only she was as controlled as he was, he had the experience that could help her flame. He loved her and couldn't allow her to die this way, it was his duty to free his daughter from the burden of power he had damned her with. 

Platina was giggling as she watched Aquis remain still in his shock, Gol an Astrial trying to fight her away from him and the kids.

"Aquis, we need your help!" Gol shouted as he shot a wave of sand bullets towards Platina, and Astrial covered her with a pelting of high velocity pressure bullets.

"PAPA!" Maria shouted, Aquis had to do what he had to do, riding the water waves at his feet he skated down and grabbed Maria and embraced her, he was crying for he knew what he had to do, but not how it would leave him or them afterwards. Maria's power he could see would soon start the pain, was it a gift he could see this or truly a curse. 

He raised his skyfall gun, and focused on how much he loved her, he though about how he used his sea flame to protect her, how he could move the water to his whim, how his control had protected him and her all these years, with his soul filled with that he raised it to his daughters head, she called out seeing what was happening and he pulled the trigger.

Maria lay on the floor, cold. Mello screamed his earth flame power leaking out like a monsoon, his energy radiating out and then he jumped at Aquis ignoring the strain the gravity put into his bones, punching him the face. He opened his mouth and said the first word he had said to his daughter.
"Reborn!"

Mello was confused and in that moment of hesitation the gravity forced him down, but even in her paralysed state he could see, he could see her. Platina and the skyfall agents had stopped their fighting they could see it as well. 

Maria was standing up, her eyes glowing intense of blue, Aquis had done it, he had forced the knowledge of power from his soul into hers via medium of the Skyfall gun, she had risen and although still a novice, the secrets of the sea flame now ran through her mind as they did her core of power.

Platina's face went from shock to a grin of pleasure. "Maria my darling, how you have grown, what a strong flame you have." 

Maria looked directly at Platina. "All the better to kill you with!" And with that she was off, the ground already turned to havoc from the fighting of her father and his peers, she jumped through the wreckage and weaved through the ruin and as she jumped up spear at the ready to strike Platina, she vanished and Maria struck nothing but air.

"Clever Aquis, saving your daughter from her own burnout and turning her into a warrior, brilliant but also cold. Is this the secrets your skyfall gun holds?" She said appearing at a different area of the arena. 


Aquis looked at Maria and then back to Platina. "My gun holds the same as everyone elses it is a manifestation of my soul, thus the reason your shoot bullets blacker than night, it is the ruling of your soul."

Platina wasn't too happy with his response. And aimed her gun at him. 
"I could end this all now!" Platina said a hint of Malice in her voice. 

It was then that Goltera spoke up. "And I could also turn the tides!" She said holding her desert eagle skyfall gun raised up pointing it towards Platina, Maria was also on guard, ready to strike, the movements and techniques running around in her head, not sure how to make much sense of it all, but the reflexes when she charged in were all she needed, looking to Mello as he struggled to breath on the ground.

"Golly, you know you could never kill me, even if you wanted to, my night flame shall remove me from harm even before your finger finishes on the trigger." Platina said through strained smile.

"I know." Goltera said, she trusted and maybe even loved Aquis, he was her partner and her friend, and she knew not only was his power great but also his judgement, she gathered the thoughts needed and pulled the trigger. 

As the trigger was pulled the atmosphere shifted ever so much, everything grew darker and heavier, breathing slowed it was like the air had thickened twice or three times over. Platina only having a moment to realise what was going on "What?" But Goltera smiled, her shot had struck home. 

"Reborn" She answered, and with that Platina turned to look to the place were one Carmello had lain moments ago crushed by his own flame, but he was nowhere to be seen. Until she looked up, in all his glory muscles tightened by his own design and floating perhaps not as planned, Mello was floating high in the sky, his eyes glowing with a nice deep terracotta earthen colour. Today two more with powers uncapped were brought into the fold.


----------



## Serp (Mar 4, 2013)

Astrial was confused. They had given him their guns and were heading to a battle that they could not hope to win. 
"Why you need your guns!" Astrial said distraught.

Aquis and Gol looked at each other and then back to Astrial with a small smile across their face. "You rely too much on your guns, we have other tools, plus even with the guns there is a risk Platina will kill or capture us, and we can't allow her to get our guns. Go Astrial this is a matter of family. Jasper will aid you." Aquis explained looking towards his daughter, Gol looking around for Platina.

"Go, take them to the Casino Royale, we will return shortly." And the warriors went to battle. 

Maria noticing this screamed out. "You can't leave me again!" She screamed. 

Aquis looked at his daughter she was so strong it was hard not to be proud. "I will be back with you soon Maria, but until then you will find me in your heart and your flame." Astrial grabbed Maria and Mello, still wild with power. He loaded his normal gun with two rain flame bullets and shot the children, putting them to sleep quickly and soundly.

Astrial nodded towards two of the three people he looked up to and left, the weight on his soul as he carried three of the most powerful guns in the world. 

Aquis and Gol then decided to get ready, readying his keys Aquis summoned his battle suit, which was actually a suit. A black suit with a small spider emblem on its lapel, a sign that it was made of true Ragnatela spider silk, silk spun by powerful dying will spiders. Gol's outfit remained similar but also indicated by the emblem the material was sound, it was flame resistant and would help them greatly. 

They drew their weapon and animal keys and drew upon them at the same time creating, animal themed weapons. Aquis' spear headed with the head of the Leviathan beast and Goltera's whip infused with the power of her desert coyotes. 

They turned to find not only Platina watching them, but a young man in a hoody, Blaine. Two sin users, although it was not obvious if Blaine would intervene this was going to be a tough battle. 

Astrial was running back the way the children had come, Carma strapped to the back of his snow leopard. Along the way they met up with Jasper and the other children.

------

4 hours later.

They were in the Casino Royale, Mello and Maria were awake and not entirely sure what to think, this Casino was a front for Skyfall and the profits helping the secret organisation. They were taken to the underbelly and given their own chambers, they were told that the leader of Skyfall would arrive shortly and explain everything. 

Maria was still waiting for her father to return, surely it would not take 4 hours to hold Platina back, she couldnt face the truth that maybe he was dead. 
----

Agoge.

Platina smiled as she looked Gol and Aquis up and down, they were tiring and that was good. Blaine looked on not interfering, the young man was extremely bothersome, it was not the fact that he was sweet on Platina and over stepped his station, it was the fact that he was powerful and on a level as Platina and Jove. Jove and Platina had taken Blaine in to help scatter Chronos' power to the winds, but they never saw him as one of their own, Jove and Platina were like brother and sister raised under M and maybe once upon a time maybe something more could have grown, but now they remained only in contact for their own goals. Blaine wanted a true union, one the white king nor the black queen could agree to accept to an overreaching grey pawn. But if he had helped in this battle, even Platina couldnt argue would have turned the tides and made the battle so much quicker, was this his goal, hang around long enough for her to ask for his help or was it darker, was he learning would he strike her when she was recovering from this battle, let him bring it.

Now she was bored and all it took was a well placed shot and Aquis vanished from the Arena. "Aquis!" Gol screamed. 

Platina cocked her head, "Oh Gol were you sweet on him, a man with such baggage like a child and unresolved issues with his wife, I thought you knew better."

"You bitch! Did Chronos really change you this much, or just open the door to your true nature!?"

Platina shrugged. "Your personality is linked to your flame, personality not personhood. Surely if my flame was forcefully changed my mindset would share the fate, but its simply a case of appetite, this is me and that was me, I am me and I would rather be nothing else." And with that she raised her Skyfall gun and shot Goltera, leaving nothing in the wake of the shot.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 24, 2013)

The Vongola siblings went in for the kill now, their pride wounded by the fact that these nigglets had managed to lay a finger on them. Said nigglets shared a nod when they saw the attack coming and prepared their counter. They waited until the last second, before they switched on their targets. 
Vincent came to support Maria, using his maelstrom flames to rip open the ceiling and making a shower of bricks rain down on the speeding Hoshi. 

He slowed down and swung his morningstar in a wide arc above his head, his flames converting the debris and drawing it to his weapon as he fashioned another greatsword out of this freshly created metal. The smirk he had on his face, as he arrogantly assumed he was about to finish this and spank these brats, quickly disappeared when he realized he had been careless. Maria had used the moment he hadn't been focused on them, to summon another tidal wave and was surfing it. Coming straight at him with immense speed, he was able to use his bustersword to deflect the spear strike, but Maria had the advantege. She spun her spear and to push his weapon out of the way, so that she could use the momentum she had to catch him around the throat with the bottom end of her weapon. 

She clothleslined the mafia prince, who flatted as the air was forcibly expelled from his lungs before landing with a dull thud. It all ended with him getting swept up by Maria's wave.

At the same time, SM had had set up a similar diversionary tactic by littering Cece's path with sinkholes and falling debris. The mafia princess was ducking and weaving through them with the immense speeds her flame gear stilettos offered her, while her bow was in hand and ready to deliver the finishing strikes to her opponents. She wasn't aware that the sinkholes and debris was directing her straight to the trap Mello had prepared for her, he slapped the ground with both hands and created two gravitional wells that sucked in everything that got within range. SM had expertly directed her straight towards that range and that brief moment, when she was surprised and thrown off balance as she got sucked in, that brief moment before she could forcibly pull herself out of that well, Mello came at her from her blindspot. 

Being a true gentleman, he backsmacked the ho like she messed with his money. Knocking the proud princess on her ass.

"Time to finish this!" Our four heroes had gotten carried away, thinking this was a done deal and all they had to do was land a killshot on these stunned and defenseless manifestations. Oh.....They couldn't been any less right.

Just as they raced towards their targets, the downed Vongola siblings with their wounded prides and sour bottoms, throats and cheeks, reached inside their pockets and with a pair of loud clicks followed by blinding lights the fate of our heroes was sealed.......


----------



## Serp (Aug 15, 2013)

It was over quickly Maria didn't even have to use her flame powers to put these punks out of their misery soon then main guy was huddled on the floor.

"Who are you!" Maria said pointing her spear at the guy.

"G Snake!" He spat on the floor with a mouth full of blood. "And you?" He said slightly scared but he wasn't about to give over total control.

Maria flicked her hair back. "Me I'm Volantis, and now you work for me. Now take me to whereever you call a base!" 

"Fuck you!" He spat at Maria. She only just smiled. 

High on a rooftop a young man was watching this unfold, his bow in his hand, ready to fire at a moments notice.


----------



## Serp (Aug 18, 2013)

Maria with the now awakened Vincent burst through the doors to the Viper's hidden lair.

A bunch of gangsters of all colours and creeds who were sitting down around various tables and couchs all jumped up as soon as the two Agoge members burst in. Vincent threw G-snake down on the ground unconscious.

"G-snake!" One of the girls shouted.

"It's alright, he aint dead just sleeping." Vincent said.

"Oi what did you do to G-snake!?" A guy started to walk towards them. He was dressed finely as one could being in a gang.

"Nothing, he stepped to us and got served." Maria answered.

"So you little bitch, think you can step to me. Morpheus! Biggest boss man about, leader of the G-snakes." 

"Morpheus huh? Well I got a proposition for you, I want you to work for me!"

Morph laughed, "Me work for you? You must be crazy, the only person I would even consider being beneath anit here anymore." 

"Well if you don't back down and submit, you won't be here no more." 

"Haha, if you plan to send me to some prison be my guest, because Surge aint dead."  

Maria cocked her head at this. "Surge? As in a tall mixed race guy, with that stupid Japanese wave picture on his arm."

Morph stopped at this. "Yea... How do you know that?" He asked confused.

"Hahaha, when I first entered Agoge Juvenile centre, Surge looked out for me taught me all the twists and turns of the place, I ran with his gang. Eventually when he was to old for Agoge I took over his crew, as a second year. Surge was on his third year the year I joined so was gone. But in the year to follow at the start of my third year, I lead control of Surges crew and became a Boss of the yard. " 

"You know Surge? What? Where is he?"

"Last I heard he was up in grown up prison, but from the data I know we know nobody makes it there."

"So you know where he is?" Morph asked.

"Yea maybe I do, so now as I said before I want you to work for me, after all I did succeed you boss." Maria said smugly.

All the other gangsters were looking at Morph.
"Listen guys, Surge is my brother and I got to help him." Turning to Maria. 
"If you help me find my brother, then I will work with you, not for you?"

"It's a good thing we are in need of manpower to head back to where he may be, you see my Papi's there and well I just can't do this with just Vincent no matter how powerful he just maybe. But you say working with me, but when you see what we got to offer, your gonna be begging for my tutelage."

Morph smiled back, "So little pretty I didn't get your name, and what is it you can show us that will make us want you as a boss."

Vincent stepped back, Maria cracked her fingers.
And raised her hands. "I am Maria Volantis! Warden of the North." And all of sudden all the liquid began to raise up. All the hennesy in glasses, all the spit on the floor all started to raise up towards the celing, and they stopped, it was if the room was a screenshot of rain falling, caught mid drop. And then she clicked her fingers and they all dropped.

Morph's face said it all.

"Boss it's gonna take a while to get these guys ready." Vincent said.

"I know I know, but the others aren't here now and I wouldn't want to face what's in there without either them with us or others we can count on to hold their own, just treat this like a larger Agoge." Maria said looking to her right hand, he was only a second year really and was to take over Maria's crew when she graduated and fight to keep their place as ruler of the Northern dorms, she trusted noone else. 

"But each day we wait here, waiting for Mello or training these guys is one more day your father is trapped there." Vincent said.

"I know, I'll find Mello soon, but you know that's the reason we stayed at the Casino to get better, I still don't think us alone is good enough to risk it we need back up, I'd rather wait knowing I did the best i could to prepare rather than to go into there half-assed and get captured again. Foresight makes a good leader Vincent remember that."

"Yes boss." He said and nodded.

Maria then turned to Vipers. "Ok where to begin."

------
Agoge

Platina still had Aquis and Gol in captivity. The area had been fixed up pretty fast by all those nifty flame users. 

Since the Agoge games were usually held around this time, when third year was coming to an end, it was great way to spot potential candidates for bosshood in the coming year, and watch what the kids had in store to show her for them to win their request from her. Which was usually to have her support them or their crew for bosshood the following year.

But her two almost ready to pick candidates were swept away, they were more special than the last few stocks. Maria and Mello had a certain flame to them, that she desired oh so much, even to the point to use their blood to create a child that had both their DNA, but the access to their flames although in the blood needed the right soul to make it work. But she decided she would let Mello and Maria finish up their time in Agoge, the experience strengthening their resolve or strength of the soul, which would always be a benefit. She even pitted them against one another, she only needed one of them, now she had none.

"Norman!" She shouted.

Platina's right hand mind slave ran to her. "Yes mistress!" He said in his deadpan voice.

"I'm so sorry normal Norman!" She said hugging him tight. "But Christmas ain't coming this year, my baby." 

"What?"

"Remember those special flames I told you about baby, they are all gone. No more." She said with a sad face.

Norman was borderline retarded, he had been born yes from Platina's own womb, but he was force aged and was still receiving training via beach and desert flames. But noticed something on the screen.

"What about him?" He asked. 

"Don't be silly Norman, that's just Aquis, cute little Aquis. I know you must be confused that chart there shows his flame to be just like Maria's. Wait a minute, just like Maria's he has the same trait yes!" 

She picked up Norman and swung him around.
"Fear not my baby, all is well. We will have a Christmas this year." 

------
1 month later  
Christmas Eve

Maria was back in her element, she was in the warehouse that belonged to her gang the Vipers, the warehouse paid for by one of her new partners. Carlton Cascade, he was the son of crooked business man who owned the Casino "Casades" The one with the big waterfall symbol. He had encounted Maria when he was out looking for trouble, he had shot an arrow at her, and after being stunned by her powers decided to listen to her. A few words later and he was on board to help stop Agoge, on the condition we help him over throw his father when the time was right. And so Cascade joined the team as bank roll. Morph did exactly as was planned, he fell in line behind Maria she thought it was a shadow. 

Maria using Carlton's money, resources and equipment, and with the use of her own abilities was able to secure some old relics to help these guys get ready for a fight. An old dying will system called Rings and Boxes. Morph was found to have a Beach Flame, and Cascade a Waterfall flame. They were her two new partners and they worked together to get the Viper's now called the Leviathan's a higher level of efficiency, moving up from low level crime to higher more proffessional jobs. They had found some more Agoge members also, Darwin was back with them and they also found the German.

"Maria! I have news?" Morph said coming in.

"What is is Morph?" Maria asked.

"There is news of guy, with weird powers he arrived around the time you did and has already become a name to fear in such a short time."

Maria's smile grew wide "Arrange a meeting. It seems the time to move out is coming quickly."
-------
December 24th 
Agoge

"Oh Norman you know I am just impatient, I just have to give you your present now."

"Yes mother." Norman was significantly less retarded now, but he still lack that human essence that would make other kids normal, ironic as he was named Norman the Normal by his mother. 

He opened the box Platina put in front of him. Inside were two Agoge guns, and a key. The first gun was White with the word Aqua written on it, and the other one was White also with the words Terra written on them. And the Key was black, like it was made of hematite (space rock) and it simply had a 0 carved into it. 

"I can't use flames mother, you know that. You said I was made wrong and retarded."

"No no baby, that's all about to change." She said handing him another key with a gemstone set in it's centre. 

"That's a fragment gem, and inside is a piece of a very important thing. It took me a whole month to figure out how to get it right."

"What's that?" He said still very confused.

"The soul of Aquistino Volantis! Isn't that amazing!"

"What?" Normal asked, but before he could even continue the thought. Platina activated her earth flame and the gem started to react. Normal screamed out as he felt a creeping sensation enter his body." And then when it was done, Norman stood up and ran his hand through his hair.

"How do you feel baby?" Platina asked excited.

"I feel alive!" Norman answered. Picking up his Agoge guns and shooting them forward, a blast of sea flame came out and melted the metal wall he had shot it at down to liquid metal, and the earth flame out of his second one causing the liquid metal to float up as if by magnetism. 

"Oh Norman, your amazing." Platina said obviously pleased with herself.

Norman then picked up the black key, and vanished in a void appearing behind Platina, his eyes now completely white.
"No mother I don't think Norman will do anymore." He said from behind her, and she smiled.


----------

